# Es más fácil entender a los sudamericanos que a los españoles??



## opsidol

Como un angloparlante que está aprendiendo el español, creo que es más fácil entender los sudamericanos que los españoles. Me parece que los españoles solo pueden farfullar, mientras los de sudamerica hablan claramente y enuncian mejor cada palabra y sonido. PERO, solo soy estudiante y quizá mis orejas me han engañado, y por eso me gustaría saber lo que piensáis vosotros....


----------



## jester.

Acabo de volver de España y mi impresión es que esto depende completamente de la persona con la que hablas y no de donde la persone viene.

Es que hablé con muchas personas, y entendí a la primera mientras era muy difícil entender a la próxima.
Quizá depende también del esfuerzo que estas personas hacen para hacerme entenderles.

Saludos,
j3st3r


----------



## opsidol

Sí, estoy de acuerdo de que cada persona es diferente, pero también esta conclución deriva de haber escuchado la radio de muchos países y creo que en general pero no siempre, los sudamericanos muestran más emoción en sus voces cuando hablan, mientras los españoles hablan de una manera más constante y moderada... pero no sé de verdad, es mi propia opinión.


----------



## diegodbs

opsidol said:
			
		

> Sí, estoy de acuerdo de que cada persona es diferente, pero también esta conclución deriva de haber escuchado la radio de muchos países y creo que en general pero no siempre, los sudamericanos muestran más emoción en sus voces cuando hablan, mientras los españoles hablan de una manera más constante y moderada... pero no sé de verdad, es mi propia opinión.


 
Si has estudiado español con profesores procedentes de América, es lógico que estés acostumbrado al acento y al ritmo del español hablado allí. El acento, el tono y la "música" de las frases es distinto, no sólo de España con respecto a América, sino entre los mismos países que hablan español en América. Sólo tienes que comparar a un cubano con un argentino.
Dices que ellos muestran más emoción en sus voces y los españoles hablan de una manera más constante y moderada, puede ser, la música y el tono con el que hablamos es distinto, pero llamar "farfullar" a lo que hacemos en España: es un poquito exagerado o desagradable. Farfullar no es sólo hablar deprisa y desordenadamente, como dice el diccionario, tiene otros matices de confusión y desorden mental al hablar, que no es muy agradable. Una persona "farfulla" no sólo porque habla deprisa, sino porque su confusión mental le impide hablar ordenadamente. No sé si sabías ese matiz de la palabra "farfullar".
A fin de cuentas el español o castellano nació en España.


----------



## Wintermoon

Bueno, estoy bastante de acuerdo contigo, diegodbs. Nosotros, al haber nacido en España, nos hemos acostumbrado a nuestro acento y entonación, así que nos resulta más fácil entender a un español que a un argentino o un cubano. 
Pero, ciertamente, es verdad que en algunos ámbitos o regiones hay acentos difíciles de entender. Por ejemplo, a mí me cuesta bastante entender a un malagueño con mucho acento, o a un gallego, que tiene una entonación distinta. Y también es cierto que en los pueblos, la gente se acostumbra a hablar deprisa y "farfullar". Supongo que a los extranjeros les resulta muy difícil entrar a un bar de tapas y entender lo que oyen: "Manolooo, kilo de chopitos marchandooo!!!" ;-)


----------



## gisele73

Estoy de acuerdo con lo que ha dicho Diegodbs.

Sólo agrego que eso depende de cada país, hasta de cada ciudad, y no necesariamente en cada país de América la gente "vocaliza" mejor las palabras al hablar que en España, es relativo.

En algunos países el acento más definido o distintivo que en otros, y eso hace que sea difícil de entender para alguien que está aprendiendo español. Lo mismo pasa en España, hay diferentes acentos y gente que habla más claramente que otra, de acuerdo al lugar del que son.

En el Perú por ejemplo, no tenemos un acento muy fuerte, por así decirlo, hablamos un castellano más estándar, según lo que he oído de otros latinoamericanos.

En cuanto al inglés por ejemplo, a mí me es más fácil entender el inglés que se habla en Norteamérica, que el de Inglaterra, porque es el que aprendí, pero puede que otras personas encuentren más fácil de entender el inglés británico, porque es el que les enseñaron.

Saludos


----------



## Laia

Buenos días,
también yo estoy de acuerdo con diegodbs.

Lo realmente diferente, creo yo, es la entonación. Al fin y al cabo, el vocabulario diferente se puede deducir por el contexto, pero desde el punto de vista de un extranjero supongo que lo que le cuesta más pillar es la entonación. Lo mismo me pasa a mi con el inglés, por escrito "no problem", pero oral... ay ay ay... jeje

saludos


----------



## gisele73

Sí, la verdad no encuentro mayor diferencia, aparte del acento y el "seseo" entre el español hablado en España y el de Latinoamérica, por supuesto jergas aparte, porque ahí si suele haber diferencia, entre todos los países.

El caso del noruego por ejemplo, es muy diferente. Hay muchos dialectos diferentes, y de una ciudad a otra varían mucho, no sólo el acento, sino también algunas palabras y sobre todo la pronunciación de la "r", es decir que para uno que no es nativo, como es mi caso, es muy difícil entender a todos...y eso que se trata d eun sólo país.

Saludos


----------



## Ratona

En mi caso encontraba el acento de España más comprensible, sin embargo llevo demasiados años sin volver a España y mi novio es latinoamericano ya que ahora el que entiendo más es _su _acento o voz. Sin embargo, como soy europea, tengo más conocimiento del lenguaje y los costumbres de España, por eso es siempre más fácil comprender su vocabulario sea por hablado sea por escrito.

Por supuesto, me cuesta mucho saber lo que quieren decir las personas con acentos regionales muy marcados y ellos que no saben qué es una frase completa... 

(No me molesta que alguién corrija mi español...)


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Para mi es lo mas facil entender los bolivianos, no solamente porque es alla donde empeze aprender hablar el castellano, pero tambien porque hablan muy lentamente (en el occidente, no el oriente).  El problema es que hay que conocer muchas palabras quechuas para entender bien el castellano boliviano.

Creo que esta lengua lenta tiene algo que hacer con los idiomas indigenos, porque aqui en Canada la gente indigena tambien hablan muy lentamente.

Disculpame por favor, ya estoy aqui desde hace una semana y todavia no he descubrido como formar los accentos!


----------



## diegodbs

Chaska Ñawi said:
			
		

> Para mi es lo mas facil entender los bolivianos, no solamente porque es alla donde empeze *a *aprender *a *hablar el castellano, *sino* tambien porque hablan muy lentamente (en el occidente, no el oriente). El problema es que hay que conocer muchas palabras quechuas para entender bien el castellano boliviano.
> 
> Creo que esta lengua lenta tiene algo que *ver* con los idiomas *indigena**s*, porque aqui en Canada la gente indigena tambien hablan muy lentamente.
> 
> Disculpame por favor, ya estoy aqui desde hace una semana y todavia no he *descubierto* como formar los *acentos*!


 
Unas pequeñas correcciones. No te corrijo los acentos, porque aún no puedes usarlos.


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Muchisimas gracias, Diego!  Que todos me corrigan por favor, desde hace anos  (accentos, accentos) nadie me hace el favor.

Una preguntita:  si idioma es masculino, porque se emplea adjectiva feminina?  O es algo archaico?


----------



## Alundra

Chaska Ñawi said:
			
		

> Muchisimas gracias, Diego! Que todos me corrigan por favor, desde hace anos  (accentos, accentos) nadie me hace el favor.
> 
> Una preguntita: si idioma es masculino, porque se emplea adjectiva feminina? O es algo archaico?


 
"Idioma" es masculino: El idioma.

Indígeno creo que no existe, se utiliza "indígena" para ambos, masculino y femenino... 

La mujer indígena...

Y si no me equivoco, sólo se utiliza con personas... así que, con "idioma" no sé si estaría bien o mal utilizado este término...

Alundra.


----------



## Phryne

Chaska Ñawi said:
			
		

> Muchisimas gracias, Diego!  Que todos me corrigan por favor, desde hace anos  (accentos, accentos) nadie me hace el favor.
> 
> Una preguntita:  si idioma es masculino, porque se emplea adjectiva feminina?  O es algo archaico?


 Hola Chaska ñawi

_Idioma _es indefectiblemente masculino, lo que sucede es que _indígena _no toma forma "masculina" (indígeno) por así decirlo. 

Ejemplos: el mundo indígena, el vestido indígena, el mito indígena, el hombre indígena, etc, etc.

Saludos


----------



## diegodbs

Phryne said:
			
		

> Hola Chaska ñawi
> 
> _Idioma _es indefectiblemente masculino, lo que sucede es que _indígena _no toma forma "masculina" (indígeno) por así decirlo.
> 
> Ejemplos: el mundo indígena, el vestido indígena, el mito indígena, el hombre indígena, etc, etc.
> 
> Saludos


 
Efectivamente, como dice Phryne. Idioma es masculino, pero la palabra "indígena" es invariable para masculino y femenino.
Por lo tanto, se dice "un idioma indígena", "una lengua indígena", "los indígenas", "las indígenas".


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Me extraña que sea más difícil entender a los españoles que a cualquier otro ya que (en general) el acento español es muy cortante y bien definido y marcado, lo cual va en contra de fomentar el farfulleo que sólo se da en cierto lugares como el legendario pueblo de Lepe 

A quienes no entiendo yo son a algunos argentinos (intenté ver "El hijo de la novia" y no me enteré de nada, y no lo digo por el vocabulario  ) y a los más burros de mi propio pueblo.


----------



## Phryne

Dr. Quizá said:
			
		

> A quienes no entiendo yo son a algunos argentinos (intenté ver "El hijo de la novia" y no me enteré de nada, y no lo digo por el vocabulario  )


 _jajaja!! _

Bueno, yo tengo problemas con casi todos los caribeños porque para mí hablan demasiado rápido. A "Fresa y chocolate" la tendría que haber visto con subtítulos ya que me cansé de rebobinarla para ver qué habían dicho. 

Yo entiendo por qué opsidol dice no entender a los españoles. Mi opinión va sin ánimos de onfeder a nadie, ya que me encanta su acento, es más, me resulta increíblemente sensual.  

En fin, yo los noto muy _cezudos _(sp? en inglés, _lisp_). Para ciertos idiomas o dialectos los cuales no tienen o no usan mucho los sonidos ibéricos de la /c/ y la /z/, éstos sonidos parecieran apoderarse del resto del discurso. Si no presto atención solo oigo "zezezez, zazazazazaz, zuzuzuzuzuz".  De la misma forma, cuando escucho ciertos acentos argentinos donde la [y] griega y la[ll] se pronuncian tipo la [sh] inglesa, solo oigo "sh-sho me sh-shamo Sh-shesica".  *

Por lo tanto, creo que la impresión que tenemos de los acentos a relativo a lo que estamos acostumbrados. 

Saludos 

 * Hay otros acentos en los cuales el sonido sigue siendo _ye_, pero no es tan acentuado con la [sh] inglesa.

*Edit*: Por qué _Huelva York_, si me permitís preguntarte?


----------



## look

Dr. Quizá said:
			
		

> Me extraña que sea más difícil entender a los españoles que a cualquier otro ya que (en general) el acento español es muy cortante y bien definido y marcado, .


Hola, estoy de acuerdo contigo. En mi limitada experiencia, me parece que los españoles generalmente hablan más claro y enuncian mejor las palabras, mientras que los acentos latinoamericanos suelen tener más "música" y pueden sonar más agradables/suaves al escuchar.
Pero sé que hay muchísimos diferentes acentos dentro de Latinoamérica y España misma, así que quién soy yo para generalizar.


----------



## esteban

A mi parecer, el acento cubano y el chileno son los màs difìciles de entender porque se comen mucho las palabras. El acento espanol es como intermediario y dirìa que los màs fàciles de entender son el acento peruano, el boliviano y el mexicano. El colombiano bogotano (hablado en la capital) es bastante fàcil de entender también...a los que no venimos de la capital nos resulta increìblemente gomelo (para nosotros gomelo es pedante)  bueno pero ésas son viejas querellas de pueblerinos...
Pero claro màs allà de acentos depende muchìsimo de la persona que esté hablando.

Perdonen por los acentos al revés, es que estoy escribiendo con un teclado italiano...

Saludos
Esteban


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Lo curioso es que con otras películas argentinas como "Nueve Reinas" no tengo problema. Es más, creo que ambas transcurren en Buenos Aires, así que si usan un acento similar no sé cómo puede haber tanta diferencia entre las dos.

Respecto a ser "cezudo" (  ), bueno, la mayoría de los idiomas debe de tener un juego de fonemas propio bastante alejado de los demás; y la verdad es que veo con frecuencia problemas entre los hispanoamericanos para diferenciar "z", "c" y "s" por pronunciarlas de manera tan similar (si no igual). Curiosamente en España hay sitios donde tampoco se diferencian al hablar (ceceo, seseo y "gegeo") pero la gente no se equivoca al escribir.

Lo de Huelva York es una tontería irónica sin demasiado sentido; no tiene nada que ver con Nueva York 




			
				look said:
			
		

> así que quién soy yo para generalizar.



Si me deja en buen lugar, generaliza todo lo que quieras


----------



## Phryne

Dr. Quizá said:
			
		

> Lo curioso es que con otras películas argentinas como "Nueve Reinas" no tengo problema. Es más, creo que ambas transcurren en Buenos Aires, así que si usan un acento similar no sé cómo puede haber tanta diferencia entre las dos.


 Qué raro! El acento es el mismo. Es más, Ricardo Darín actúa en ambas. 
Supongo que puede ser la calidad del video/DVD o filmación. La calidad de sonido afecta mucho mi entendimiento tanto en idiomas foráneos como del mío propio. 





> Lo de Huelva York es una tontería irónica sin demasiado sentido; no tiene nada que ver con Nueva York




Saludos


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

Chaska Ñawi said:
			
		

> Para mi es lo mas facil entender los bolivianos, no solamente porque es alla donde empeze aprender hablar el castellano, pero tambien porque hablan muy lentamente (en el occidente, no el oriente).


 
Algo que también hacen algunos por el occidente es comerse las vocales. Y nosotros en el oriente nos comemos las consonantes jaja. 

Como sea, en todos lados hay personas que hablan entre dientes y rápido, y a las que es muy difícil entenderles.


----------



## Henrik Larsson

Para mi, el español de españa es mas facil


----------



## Phryne

Henrik Larsson said:
			
		

> Para mi, el español de españa es mas facil


 Qué piola!


----------



## opsidol

hmm, gracias por sus opiniones... creo que también depende del que escucha. Depende del accento a el que estás acostumbrado pero es extraño porque siempre he aprendido el español de españa.

Disculpa por decir "farfullar", no sabía que esta palabra tiene otros significados.


----------



## diegodbs

opsidol said:
			
		

> hmm, gracias por sus opiniones... creo que también depende del que escucha. Depende del accento a el que estás acostumbrado pero es extraño porque siempre he aprendido el español de españa.
> 
> Disculpa por decir "farfullar", no sabía que esta palabra tiene otros significados.


 
No pasa nada. Reconozco que al principio me molestó, luego comprendí que quizás no sabías el matiz que puede tener esa palabra.
Un saludo.


----------



## Like an Angel

Hace poco ví una peli (El último soltero virgen, muy divertida ), como no sabía como poner los subtítulos en la compu (hablada en inglés) y estaba sola, me la banqué y traté de entenderla... hubo personajes a los que no les entendí absolutamente nada, tuve que andar adivinando y a otros les entendí como si hubiesen hablado en castellano. Como ya todos han dicho, no depende del país del que provenga, sino más bien de su dicción.


----------



## diegodbs

Like an Angel said:
			
		

> Hace poco ví una peli (El último soltero virgen, muy divertida ), como no sabía como poner los subtítulos en la compu (hablada en inglés) y estaba sola, me la banqué y traté de entenderla... hubo personajes a los que no les entendí absolutamente nada, tuve que andar adivinando y a otros les entendí como si hubiesen hablado en castellano. Como ya todos han dicho, no depende del país del que provenga, sino más bien de su dicción.


 
Hola, en este caso no depende de tu dicción, supongo que perfecta, sino del país , porque no tengo ni idea de lo que significa eso de "me la banqué". Tradúcemelo, please.


----------



## MAMULI

Antes que nada saludarles a todos y espero que los Españoles no tomen la observacion del amigo como algo personal.
Me imagino que simplesmente a el le sera mas facil comprender a los sudamericanos. Yo soy sudamericana y vivo en España hace varios años y lo unico que puedo decir a todo esto es que igual que dependiendo del País sudamericano que sea, el tono y la vocalizacion es diferente, tambien al hablar del Español (como lengua) de España tratamos de generalizar, ya que en España dependiendo no solo de la comunidad sino ya solo del pueblo o cuidad se habla un español diferente, además si es como en mi caso que vivo en Andalucia, aqui es dificilisimo entender a una persona ya que hablan rapidisimo, se comen un monton de consonantes y luego las cambian de lugar, y no critico diciendo que sea malo, ya que ya entiendo prefectamente y además se que el Andaluz es un dialecto y ademas me gusta, pero tambien es España y si alguien viene de fuera y no es de habla hispana, me imagino que sera aun mas dificil de lo que fue para mi comprender un monton de palabras. Y tal como Andalucia pues muchas otras comunidades o ciudades hablan un español diferente entre si, por eso me imagino que sera mas facil entender a unos que a otros.
Por eso digo que todo depende de donde y con quien se hable......
Bueno compañeros de foro, me despido y FELICES REYES !!!


----------



## MAMULI

> Respecto a ser "cezudo" (  ), bueno, la mayoría de los idiomas debe de tener un juego de fonemas propio bastante alejado de los demás; y la verdad es que veo con frecuencia problemas entre los hispanoamericanos para diferenciar "z", "c" y "s" por pronunciarlas de manera tan similar (si no igual). Curiosamente en España hay sitios donde tampoco se diferencian al hablar (ceceo, seseo y "gegeo") pero la gente no se equivoca al escribir.


 
Estoy de acuerdo de que los sudamericanos, pero no todos, digamos que la mayoría, no pronuncia correctamente la "z" y la "c", pero la "s" sin ningun tipo de problemas y puede que ello haga que algunas personas escriban tan incorrectamente como pronuncian dichas consonantes, pero de nuevo te digo que no siempre ya que no conozco a ningún amigo o familiar que cometa este error, igual que dices que aqui tambien sesean o cecean pero escriben correctamente , pues nosotros la mayoria tambien, sim embargo como vivo en tu país y en tu comunidad te puedo asegurar que he corregido infinitamente a amigos su escritura. Y ya te cuento que la hija de una amiga escribe tambien celebro como lo dice en vez de cerebro, o esparda en vez de espalda, no tiene que ver con lo del seseo, pero era solo para comentarte que muchas veces escriben como hablan.
Asi que no hay que generalizar y mas si no se conoce. Yo solo doy mi humilde opinion ya que igual que conozco mi pais tambien conozco el tuyo ya que vivo aqui y ademas soy nieta de españoles, razon por la cual siempre he tenido este tipo de discusiones con familiares de aqui.
Buen dia !!!! Y BUEN AÑO !!!!


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Estoy al tanto de eso. Especialmente los chavales, que no sé qué puñetas les enseñan, escriben rematadamente mal. Usar "ha" en vez de "a" no es nada raro. Es más fácil ver "haber" que "a ver" cuando corresponde lo segundo. Incluso "habeces" veo con frecuencia  así que no digamos ya nada de signos de apertura y tildes.

La cosa es que cuando veo "me caze" o "nesesito" en foros donde el 90% de la gente es española, en un 95% de las veces el autor es hispanoamericano (aunque no sabría decir si es algo propio de ciertos países u otra cosa), el 4% canario y el 1% del resto de España*. Vamos, que no parece que los habituales ceceo, seseo y "gegeo" se trasladen a la escritura, aunque también es cierto que incluso en las zonas donde más se dan no afectan a toda la población, así que aunque uno tenga ese rasgo está habituado a las palabras correctas.

En WR casi todo el mundo escribe bastante bien, pero no lo considero indicativo porque aquí la mayoría de la gente tiene un interés en el idioma por encima de lo habitual.

* Porcentajes calculados a ojo


----------



## perrodelmal

diegodbs said:
			
		

> No sé si sabías ese matiz de la palabra "farfullar".
> A fin de cuentas el español o castellano nació en España.



Qué bonito ejemplo de pedantería... clásico.

Es normal que con este tipo de argumentos (a quién se entiende mejor) las personas se sientas amenazadas, en este caso, los españoles están un poco a la defensiva. Si de discutir acerca de a quién se entiende mejor se trata creo que nunca terminaríamos, pues el acento es algo totalmente relativo y subjetivo; para cualquier persona SU acento no es tal, y los demás le sonarán "cantadito" siempre, de tal suerte que para los españoles los argentinos hablan cantado, pero para los argentinos los cubanos son los que cantan, y para los cubanos... etc, etc.

Mientras más ajeno sea el acento menos se entenderá, así de fácil.

Lo que si me llama la atención es que diegodbs autoproclame a España como dueña del idioma, perdón pero con lo que tú ignoras, se llenan enciclopedias...

Zapata dijo "La tierra es de quién la trabaja..." de la misma forma es el idioma, el idioma no tiene dueño más que aquél que lo habla, el idioma es algo vivo, se va transformando, no es algo estático ni riguroso; no existe un español más correcto que otro, existen variaciones, regionalismos, acentos, nada más.

Te recuerdo que el español es una lengua romance, no es otra cosa que latín vulgar, el que se hablaba en la calle, proviene de los romanos por favor, por algo somos latinos, latinoamericanos, latín-americanos...

Te recuerdo también que si lees algún libro antiguo de España (de los dueños del español) te darás cuenta que te costará trabajo entenderlo porque El Español (el de España por supuesto, ¿acaso hay otro?) el que se habla allá, donde dices que es originario, ha cambiado con el curso de los siglos y mucho, y seguramente lo seguirá haciendo, gracias al esfuerzo de todos.

Así que nada de "el orginal" y "las demás copias", recuérdalo

El idioma es de quien lo trabaja


----------



## MAMULI

Es tambien cierto, lo del interes en el idioma en WR, por eso me gusta mucho , veo que aprendere bastante.
En el caso de mi país por ejemplo lo que tal vez entorpece el idioma español, no la escritura sino el habla es que somos bilingues y el guarani que es nuestro idioma nativo es muy hablado sobre todo en los pueblos. Pero es muy lindo ya que estamos tratando recien ahora de darle el valor que tiene y asi no perder las raices.

Saludos Dr. Quiza de una paraguaya en España


----------



## gisele73

diegodbs said:
			
		

> Hola, en este caso no depende de tu dicción, supongo que perfecta, sino del país , porque no tengo ni idea de lo que significa eso de "me la banqué". Tradúcemelo, please.


 
En Argentina "bancar" es algo así como soportar, aguantar, si no me equivoco.

Pero mejor espera a que algun argentino/a te lo confirme.

Saludos.


----------



## Laia

MAMULI said:
			
		

> En el caso de mi país por ejemplo lo que tal vez entorpece el idioma español, no la escritura sino el habla es que somos bilingues y el guarani que es nuestro idioma nativo es muy hablado sobre todo en los pueblos. Pero es muy lindo ya que estamos tratando recien ahora de darle el valor que tiene y asi no perder las raices.


 
Me gustaría recordarte que en España hay personas que también son bilingües, que tampoco tienen al castellano como lengua materna y que también sufren interferencias lingüísticas al hablar y escribir.


----------



## belén

Laia said:
			
		

> Me gustaría recordarte que en España hay personas que también son bilingües, que tampoco tienen al castellano como lengua materna y que también sufren interferencias lingüísticas al hablar y escribir.



Sí Laia y en prácticamente todos los países. En México hay 80 idiomas indígenas aproximadamente, en Colombia hay también unas 80, en Venezuela hay 31, en Honduras... básicamente todos los pueblos tienen sus lenguas propias.


----------



## Laia

Claro Belén, por eso puse "también son bilingües". No creo que sea una variable decisiva a la hora de entender mejor uno u otro castellano.

Supongo que al fin y al cabo, es una pregunta imposible de responder... (la de que si es más fácil entender a sudamericanos o a españoles). Ésta es mi conclusión. No hay respuesta


----------



## castellano

Para mí, el *mejor* (en sentido de "*más claro, regular, vocalizado y más estándar*") acento del idioma castellano se da en Valladolid, Burgos,Ávila, Segovia....en la Castilla norte, aunque en Castilla sur, en partes de Ciudad Real, por ejemplo, se habla con un acento muy bonito.
Vamos, que para escuchar un acento castellano "limpio" lo mejor sería ir a cualquiera de los sitios mencionados, en mi humilde opinión.

Por lo tanto, creo que es más fácil comprender el castellano de estas partes de Castilla que el castellano de Sudamérica, aunque en algunos países de América hablan con acentos que me gustan mucho.

Eso sí, si bien el acento español de Castilla es el mejor en mi opinión, debo reconocer que en Sudamérica tienen una mayor riqueza de vocabulario que en España, eso se ve desde lejos. Eso me gusta de *los sudamericanos (y los canarios), que exprimen la expresividad del idioma hasta extremos casi artísticos.*

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## diegodbs

perrodelmal said:
			
		

> Qué bonito ejemplo de pedantería... clásico.
> 
> Es normal que con este tipo de argumentos (a quién se entiende mejor) las personas se sientas amenazadas, en este caso, los españoles están un poco a la defensiva. Si de discutir acerca de a quién se entiende mejor se trata creo que nunca terminaríamos, pues el acento es algo totalmente relativo y subjetivo; para cualquier persona SU acento no es tal, y los demás le sonarán "cantadito" siempre, de tal suerte que para los españoles los argentinos hablan cantado, pero para los argentinos los cubanos son los que cantan, y para los cubanos... etc, etc.
> 
> Mientras más ajeno sea el acento menos se entenderá, así de fácil.
> 
> Lo que si me llama la atención es que diegodbs autoproclame a España como dueña del idioma, perdón pero con lo que tú ignoras, se llenan enciclopedias...
> 
> Zapata dijo "La tierra es de quién la trabaja..." de la misma forma es el idioma, el idioma no tiene dueño más que aquél que lo habla, el idioma es algo vivo, se va transformando, no es algo estático ni riguroso; no existe un español más correcto que otro, existen variaciones, regionalismos, acentos, nada más.
> 
> Te recuerdo que el español es una lengua romance, no es otra cosa que latín vulgar, el que se hablaba en la calle, proviene de los romanos por favor, por algo somos latinos, latinoamericanos, latín-americanos...
> 
> Te recuerdo también que si lees algún libro antiguo de España (de los dueños del español) te darás cuenta que te costará trabajo entenderlo porque El Español (el de España por supuesto, ¿acaso hay otro?) el que se habla allá, donde dices que es originario, ha cambiado con el curso de los siglos y mucho, y seguramente lo seguirá haciendo, gracias al esfuerzo de todos.
> 
> Así que nada de "el orginal" y "las demás copias", recuérdalo
> 
> El idioma es de quien lo trabaja


 
Yo no he proclamado a España dueña del idioma. Yo no he dicho que el idioma tenga dueño. Con lo que yo ignoro se llenan enciclopedias, por supuesto, y con lo que ignoramos todos también. Yo no he dicho que haya un español más correcto que otros.
No se qué tiene de pedantería recordar que en América se habla español porque se llevó desde España, no se llevó desde Francia ni desde Egipto.
Claro que digo que el español es originario de España, formado directamente del latín, más griego, árabe, influencias de la lengua de los godos, palabras francesas, italianas, inglesas,etc etc., pero se empezó a hablar aquí, no en Japón ni en América. ¿De dónde se pretende qué diga que es originario? ¿Hay algún problema en decir que el portugués que se habla en Brasil procede de Portugal?


----------



## jester.

castellano said:
			
		

> Para mí, el *mejor* (en sentido de "*más claro, regular, vocalizado y más estándar*") acento del idioma castellano se da en Valladolid, Burgos,Ávila, Segovia....en la Castilla norte, aunque en Castilla sur, en partes de Ciudad Real, por ejemplo, se habla con un acento muy bonito.


Creo que el español de Valladolid o Salamanca es lingüísticamente considerado la forma más correcta.



			
				diegodbs said:
			
		

> Claro que digo que el español es originario de España, formado directamente del latín, más griego, árabe, influencias de la lengua de los godos, palabras francesas, italianas, inglesas,etc etc., pero se empezó a hablar aquí, no en Japón ni en América. ¿De dónde se pretende qué diga que es originario? ¿Hay algún problema en decir que el portugués que se habla en Brasil procede de Portugal?


Tienes absolutamente razón, la lengua castellana fue "creada" en España.

Saludos, j3st3r


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

perrodelmal said:
			
		

> El idioma es de quien lo trabaja



Estoy muy de acuerdo, aunque sea un poco lejos del tema.  

(No estoy de acuerdo con Zapata - los ingleses en Norte America robaron las tierras de la gente indigena deciendo lo mismo.)


----------



## Viriato

perrodelmal said:
			
		

> Qué bonito ejemplo de pedantería... clásico.
> 
> Es normal que con este tipo de argumentos (a quién se entiende mejor) las personas se sientas amenazadas, en este caso, los españoles están un poco a la defensiva.
> Lo que si me llama la atención es que diegodbs autoproclame a España como dueña del idioma, perdón pero con lo que tú ignoras, se llenan enciclopedias...
> Así que nada de "el orginal" y "las demás copias", recuérdalo
> El idioma es de quien lo trabaja


Creo que no has entendido bien lo que ha dicho Diegodbs. Por ningún lado veo que haya dicho que España sea la dueña del idioma ¿De dónde sacas eso? Tan sólo ha dicho que el español o castellano nació en España, nada más. ¿Y no es verdad eso? Deducir lo que dices, en mi opinión, demuestra que eres tú el que está algo ofensivo.
Yo soy español y no estoy a la defensiva porque primero, no tengo nada que defender, el idioma español (o castellano) no necesita defensa porque es una lengua totalmente viva y segundo, cuando alguien se pone a la defensiva es porque se siente atacado, amenazado, y no es el caso. Aquí se plantean temas, se vierten opiniones, se discute, se conversa, etc. y nadie se debe poner a la defensiva porque nadie debe, ni intentar, atacar a nadie. Además, he leído todas las opiniones de este hilo, la de los españoles también, y de ninguna opinión deduzco que nadie esté a la defensiva.
Estoy muy de acuerdo contigo en que el acento es algo totalmente relativo y subjetivo en esta discusión acerca de a quién se entiende mejor. Evidentemente Opsidol entenderá mejor el español de las personas que se lo han enseñado. Yo entiendo mejor el español que se habla en la comunidad valenciana que el que se habla en Andalucía, porque el acento y la entonación son distintos y estoy habituado al que se habla aquí. No habla de la misma forma español alguien de Valladolid que alguien de Murcia, sin embargo ambos hablan el mismo idioma y se entienden. Dentro de España podríamos trasladar esta discusión con el Catalán. ¿Qué catalán se entiende mejor, el que se habla en Barcelona, el que se habla en Valencia, el de Mallorca? Pues cada uno dará su opinión porque precisamente se trata de algo subjetivo, depende de la percepción individual de cada persona.
Cuando Diegodbs corrige a Opsidol no es en absoluto ningún ejemplo de pedantería. Está corrigiendo a alguien que está aprendiendo un idioma y quizás no conozca ciertos matices de las palabras, por esa razón se lo agradece.
Zapata, en una carta dirigida a Pancho Villa, dijo también: "_.. la ignorancia y el oscurantismo en todos los tiempos no han producido más que rebaños de esclavos para la tiranía..."  _Totalmente de acuerdo. Por esa razón es bueno corregir y es bueno agradecer ser corregido. No es bueno criticar la ignorancia y sí intentar que ésta desaparezca. Hay tanto que aprender y saber que desgraciadamente lo que sabemos y nada es practicamente lo mismo. Con tu ignorancia y la mía no habría papel suficiente en el mundo para escribir tantas páginas.


----------



## jester.

Gran respuesta...


Pero esta discusión no tiene ninguna relación a la cuestión inicial.


----------



## belano75

Phryne said:
			
		

> _jajaja!! _
> 
> Bueno, yo tengo problemas con casi todos los caribeños porque para mí hablan demasiado rápido. A "Fresa y chocolate" la tendría que haber visto con subtítulos ya que me cansé de rebobinarla para ver qué habían dicho.
> 
> Yo entiendo por qué opsidol dice no entender a los españoles. Mi opinión va sin ánimos de onfeder a nadie, ya que me encanta su acento, es más, me resulta increíblemente sensual.
> 
> En fin, yo los noto muy _cezudos _(sp? en inglés, _lisp_). Para ciertos idiomas o dialectos los cuales no tienen o no usan mucho los sonidos ibéricos de la /c/ y la /z/, éstos sonidos parecieran apoderarse del resto del discurso. Si no presto atención solo oigo "zezezez, zazazazazaz, zuzuzuzuzuz".  De la misma forma, cuando escucho ciertos acentos argentinos donde la [y] griega y la[ll] se pronuncian tipo la [sh] inglesa, solo oigo "sh-sho me sh-shamo Sh-shesica".  *
> 
> Por lo tanto, creo que la impresión que tenemos de los acentos a relativo a lo que estamos acostumbrados.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> * Hay otros acentos en los cuales el sonido sigue siendo _ye_, pero no es tan acentuado con la [sh] inglesa.
> 
> *Edit*: Por qué _Huelva York_, si me permitís preguntarte?


 

No sé si sabes que Huelva es una ciudad española...


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Y una provincia, que es por lo que va en realidad


----------



## Phryne

belano75 said:
			
		

> No sé si sabes que Huelva es una ciudad española...


 Pues claro!!!!!  

Dr Quizás,

Por un momento pensé que eras de Huelva viviendo en NY y de ahí el chiste.


----------



## totopo

Pues yo no se, pero a todos los que hablen español les entiendo bien, mientras no hablen con su "slang" local, con que utilicen el español por "defecto" les entiendo perfectamente.


----------



## princesa azteca

Bueno bueno, yo soy mexicana, y llevo 3 años viviendo en España y les puedo decir que a los de Zaragoza no les entiendo nada, los madrileños y castellanos cometen muchos errores (como subir para arriba, bajar para abajo, la pego o sea, laísmos, leísmos), a los gallegos uuuf me cuesta, y a los andaluces también,, jajaja. 

Creo, a mi modo personal, que los colombianos son los que mejor hablan, tanto de vocabulario como de pronunciación. 

Y una nota sobre el título del thread.... no estoy segura a quiénes te refieres con sudamericanos, por que sería solo a Sudámerica, excluírias a Centroamérica y Norteamérica, quizás deberías usar Latinoamericanos.

Y ya por último....

Es increíble que aunque mexicanos y españoles hablamos el mismo idioma, no hablamos el mismo lenguaje, jajaja, mi novio es español y uuuuf, ya son dos años de explicarnos términos.  

Saludos


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

(*...*) 





> *1.* Tanto sus preguntas como sus respuestas deben expresarse únicamente en español.



Creo que el castellano de España puede ayudar mucho al aprendizaje del español porque la ortografía puede escucharse. Los españoles, vocalmente, marcan claramente las diferencias entre s, c, z, ll, y, etc. Aunque, es verdad, que en algunas regiones hablan tan rápido y "cortao" que puede ser difícil de entender, pero lo mismo pasa en latinoamérica.
Después de todo, Diegodbs tiene razón, el castellano salió de España, lo que menos se puede esperar es que sea mejor hablado que en otros lados. Y claro que no es que los españoles sean dueños del lenguaje. Cada región -incluso cada persona- es dueña de su lenguaje y modismos. Es como decir que el telégrafo no fue inventado por Graham Bell, claro que fue el inventor aunque el mundo entero usara su invento después...  
Como siempre, sólo mi opinión


----------



## totopo

Lo único que no me gusta es que no me entienden en España "¿Quieres coger conmigo?", hay que hacerles la conversión.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

totopo said:
			
		

> Lo único que no me gusta es que no me entienden en España "¿Quieres coger conmigo?", hay que hacerles la conversión.


   

¡Vaya, que cósa!


----------



## belén

Para mi el castellano más perfecto es el colombiano, estoy de acuerdo con Princesa Azteca, su claridad al hablar y la riqueza de su vocabulario son admirables y envidiables.
Saludos,
Belén


----------



## princesa azteca

pues si tigger, de acuerdo, pero también el idioma ha ido cambiando conforme al tiempo.  

por ejemplo, nosotros (mexicanos) decimos mucho el verbo platicar, y aquí en España no se usa, por qué???
bueno pues por que se usó cuando los españoles llegaron a México, y no es que este mal dicho no???

Este es un tema de mucho debate, insisto que los que mejor hablan español son los colombianos y no por que lo diga yo, si no por que utilizan muy bien el vocabulario, las oraciones bien estructuradas, etc.


----------



## Phryne

princesa azteca said:
			
		

> Creo, a mi modo personal, que los colombianos son los que mejor hablan, tanto de vocabulario como de pronunciación.


 Es muy agradable, verdad, pero _es mejor_ según quién????


			
				tigger_uhuhu said:
			
		

> Creo que el castellano de España puede ayudar mucho al aprendizaje del español porque la ortografía puede escucharse. Los españoles, vocalmente, marcan claramente las diferencias entre s, c, z, ll, y, etc.


 Y nosotros los americanos no aprendemos bien porque no distinguimos tales sonidos? No nos entendemos acaso? 





> Después de todo, Diegodbs tiene razón, el castellano salió de España, lo que menos se puede esperar es que sea mejor hablado que en otros lados.


 Todas lenguas evolucionan, y por lo tanto un español americano y uno español se van ramificando en distintas direcciones. Qué nos hace creer que los españoles están llevando el idioma por un mejor camino? Qué forma tenemos de _evaluar _cuál castellano está mejor hablado?


Disculpenme, tigger y princesa que no esté de acuerdo con ustedes. Y también disculpenme por ser tan relativista, pero no parece que ningún idioma o dialecto sea mejor o más claro que ningún otro. Ser claro es relativo al oyente. Por ejemplo mi media naranja está acostumbrado a mi acento argentino (rioplatense). El no les entiende ni media palabra a los españoles y sí les entiende a los argentinos, por más papa en la boca que tengan. 

Por otro lado, no nos olvidemos que las lenguas y dialectos existen antes que la gramática o la fonética. Yo creo en la lingüítica descriptiva y no en la prescriptiva. Si fuera por esta última no habría evolución de lenguas, aunque se sabe que no se puede impedir. Y la evolución de las lenguas vienen de los cambios cotidianos en su uso: leismos, laismos, el hecho que "se coman" consonantes, etc. éstos son parte de la evolución, de la misma forma en que el latín una vez se transformó en castellano, perdiendo las desinencias entre muchas otras cosas. Podemos decir que el español es bastardo (menos claro, impropio, etc) porque cambió al latín?

Saludos


----------



## princesa azteca

Cuando digo que pienso que los colombianos hablan mejor, no me refiero a la entonación si no a que utilizan el rico vocabulario que tiene nuestra lengua.  

Es triste pero cierto que cada vez se esta perdiendo mas vocabulario, que la gente no tiene adjetivos y pone palabras como chido, padre, guay, etc.


----------



## Phryne

Hola princesa!





			
				princesa azteca said:
			
		

> Cuando digo que pienso que los colombianos hablan mejor, no me refiero a la entonación si no a que utilizan el rico vocabulario que tiene nuestra lengua.


 Yo también me refería a la lengua.





> Es triste pero cierto que cada vez se esta perdiendo mas vocabulario, que la gente no tiene adjetivos y pone palabras como chido, padre, guay, etc.


 Me imagino a los romanos pensando lo mismo de los españoles... 

Virgilius: "Has visto, Avgvstvs, éstos ibéricos hablan cada vez peor. Ya no usan ni las desinencias!"  

Perdoname por el mal chiste. 

Saludos


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Phryne said:
			
		

> Y nosotros los americanos no aprendemos bien porque no distinguimos tales sonidos? No nos entendemos acaso?
> Todas lenguas evolucionan, y por lo tanto un español americano y uno español se van ramificando en distintas direcciones. Qué nos hace creer que los españoles están llevando el idioma por un mejor camino? Qué forma tenemos de _evaluar _cuál castellano está mejor hablado?
> Saludos


 
Phryne, no me malinterpretes. Lo que quiero decir es que al aprender un idioma, la ortografía es algo difícil de identificar. Los españoles diferencían bien la s de la z y eso ayudaría.
Es todo.
Respecto a la evolución bueno evidentemente hemos evolucinado todos pero quizá lo hemos hecho de una forma cómoda, no necesariamente correcta.


----------



## Phryne

tigger_uhuhu said:
			
		

> Phryne, no me malinterpretes. Lo que quiero decir es que al aprender un idioma, la ortografía es algo difícil de identificar. Los españoles diferencían bien la s de la z y eso ayudaría.
> Es todo.


 OK, de acuerdo y disculpas. 


> Respecto a la evolución bueno evidentemente hemos evolucinado todos pero quizá lo hemos hecho de una forma cómoda, no necesariamente correcta.


 Este es mi punto relativista: "mejor/más correcta en relación a qué? Bajo que parámetros?"

Saludos 

EDit: Y quién dicta tales parámetros?


----------



## Yuribear

Creo que existe algo muy importante que no se ha mencionado en relación al "entender" un idioma, acento, etc. y se trata de la actitud y apertura que tiene esa persona para querer entender y comunicar. Por ejemplo, en una ocasión estando en India en un poblado muy pequeño del desierto en Gujarat, unos campesinos me invitaron a su casa a comer. Ellos hablaban imagino algun dialecto gujarati, pero eso no impidió que realmente conversaramos (a señas cada quien en su idioma) y pasaramos una velada maravillosa. Lo que quiero decir con esto es que cuando uno quiere realmente entender, a corazón abierto, ningún acento, ni idioma, es obstáculo. Todos los hispano hablantes tenemos nuestro toque único al hablar, y en lugar de tomarlo como obstáculo, sería mejor tomarlo como la bella característica de cada persona.


----------



## gisele73

princesa azteca said:
			
		

> Cuando digo que pienso que los colombianos hablan mejor, no me refiero a la entonación si no a que utilizan el rico vocabulario que tiene nuestra lengua.
> 
> Es triste pero cierto que cada vez se esta perdiendo mas vocabulario, que la gente no tiene adjetivos y pone palabras como chido, padre, guay, etc.


 
Talvez tengas razón. Recuerdo que una vez vi un programa por cable (el programa era transmitido desde Miami) y ahí decían que el mejor castellano en Latinoamérica es el que hablan los colombianos y los peruanos, no sé si sea cierto y tampoco lo digo porque sea peruana, eso es lo que dijeron en el programa.

Claro que todo depende de la ciudad de donde uno sea. 

Saludos a todos


----------



## Laia

¿Y no creéis que aprender el que más se entiende y el más correcto puede llevar luego a tener problemas para entender a los demás (los no tan "buenos", vaya...)?


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Laia said:
			
		

> ¿Y no creéis que aprender el que más se entiende y el más correcto puede llevar luego a tener problemas para entender a los demás (los no tan "buenos", vaya...)?



Claro; para dominar un idioma primero hay que aprenderlo bien y después que aprenderlo mal  pero el "correcto" es el más útil y versátil por definición.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Laia said:
			
		

> ¿Y no creéis que aprender el que más se entiende y el más correcto puede llevar luego a tener problemas para entender a los demás (los no tan "buenos", vaya...)?


 
Yo creo que lo mejor sería aprender el que podría usar... Por ejemplo yo, si viajara comunmente a EEUU aprendería el inglés de ahi y no el de UK. Si viajara más comunmente a UK entonces me vendría bien aprender ese.
Porque ponernos a ver cual es mejor o peor es, como dice Prhyne, muy subjetivo...


----------



## castellano

Quería matizar una cosa que afirmó Princesa Azteca:

"los madrileños y castellanos comenten muchos errores"

-Mi matiz consiste en decir que *los madrileños son castellanos (cultural e históricamente) *, a pesar de que hoy vivan en una Comunidad Autónoma artificial, inventada por intereses políticos y sin ningún rigor histórico. 
Está claro que Madrid es Castilla, pese a que esto se haya olvidado hoy y los propios madrileños no sean conscientes de ello.

En lo demás, coincido con nuestra amiga mexicana en que los castellanos comentemos muchos errores, sobre todo en la gramática y en el nulo y mal uso que hacemos de nuestro (riquísimo) léxico.

Un saludo cordial.


----------



## jess oh seven

entiendo mejor los españoles porque viví un ratito en España. he visto películas súdamericanas y a veces me cuesta entenderlas... pero creo que es sólo porque no estoy acostumbrada a los distintos acentos allí. si viviera por allá un ratito a lo mejor entendería.


----------



## hedonist

> Qué bonito ejemplo de pedantería... clásico.


 Estoy de acuerdo contigo. Pense lo mismo cuando lo lei.



> Creo que no has entendido bien lo que ha dicho Diegodbs.


Por el contrario lo entendio muy bien.  No es lo que ha "dicho" pero lo que ha insinuado. 



> A fin de cuentas el español o castellano nació en España.


Para mi que el autor de esta frace esta insinuando que por haber “nacido” la lengua castellana en España es incomprensible y un insulto grave a la misma vez que el espanol peninsular sea menospreciado por cualquiera. Corrigamen si me equivoco al pensar asi. Tiene que ser respetado por todo el mundo, no, uno esta obligado ha respetarlo por ser el “original” y “autentico” que para mi es una actitud y razonamiento infantil. No puedo recordar el numero de ocasiones donde he escuchado que los dialectos americanos son “impuros” e inferiores al peninsular y claro es perfectamente normal que los dialectos americanos sean vistos de menos solo porque no es donde “nacio” la lengua. Al fin de todo que importa si la lengua castellana “nacio” en España? Sinceramente no le hallo yo la relevancia. Me daria lo mismo si fue en China donde fue la primera vez que se hablo el castellano. Lo que importa son los hablantes no la region donde se origino la lengua. Digamos que mañana España es cubierta en agua por un tsunami (ojo: no que quiereo que eso acontezca). Y entonces que? Pararia de existir la lengua castellana solo porque el “hogar original” esta sumergido en agua? Claro que no. Asi que para mi mencionar que el castellano “nacio” en espana es una seña de complejo en mi humilde opinion. No se olviden que en America se habla el castellano porque espanoles vinieron y se establecieron (legalmente o no ese es otro topico) en estas tierras hace quinientos años. Por eso el pueblo moderno Americano habla castellano porque es su lengua materna no porque lo aprendieron como “segunda lengua” de un profesor mandado de España.

   Perdon por los errores gramaticales y ortograficos.  Solo escribo de vez en cuando en castellano. 

   Abrazos.


----------



## Sextus

Phryne said:
			
		

> _jajaja!! _
> 
> Bueno, yo tengo problemas con casi todos los caribeños porque para mí hablan demasiado rápido. A "Fresa y chocolate" la tendría que haber visto con subtítulos ya que me cansé de rebobinarla para ver qué habían dicho.
> 
> Yo entiendo por qué opsidol dice no entender a los españoles. Mi opinión va sin ánimos de onfeder a nadie, ya que me encanta su acento, es más, me resulta increíblemente sensual.
> 
> En fin, yo los noto muy _cezudos _(sp? en inglés, _lisp_). Para ciertos idiomas o dialectos los cuales no tienen o no usan mucho los sonidos ibéricos de la /c/ y la /z/, éstos sonidos parecieran apoderarse del resto del discurso. Si no presto atención solo oigo "zezezez, zazazazazaz, zuzuzuzuzuz".  De la misma forma, cuando escucho ciertos acentos argentinos donde la [y] griega y la[ll] se pronuncian tipo la [sh] inglesa, solo oigo "sh-sho me sh-shamo Sh-shesica".  *
> 
> Por lo tanto, creo que la impresión que tenemos de los acentos a relativo a lo que estamos acostumbrados.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> * Hay otros acentos en los cuales el sonido sigue siendo _ye_, pero no es tan acentuado con la [sh] inglesa.
> 
> *Edit*: Por qué _Huelva York_, si me permitís preguntarte?



No te preocupes, porque a mí me pasa lo mismo, aunque entiendo lo que dicen. Recuerdo que cuando vivía en Suiza, un británico, que no hablaba ni una palabra de español, me dijo exactamente lo mismo que vos: que sólo escuchaba schsch,ssss,zzzz. Era muy gracioso.

Lo que yo noto es que veces muchos españoles, dependiendo de la región por supuesto, hay letras que no pronuncian, por ejemplo dicen "he bailao" en lugar de "he bailado". O: "mi amor, no me deje" en lugar de "dejes". El otro día estaba escuchando a una cantante española que está en Buenos Aires, y no pronunciaba prácticamente ninguna "s".

Sextus


----------



## Sextus

Dr. Quizá said:
			
		

> Lo curioso es que con otras películas argentinas como "Nueve Reinas" no tengo problema. Es más, creo que ambas transcurren en Buenos Aires, así que si usan un acento similar no sé cómo puede haber tanta diferencia entre las dos.
> 
> D



Realmente sorprende, porque en Nueve Reinas hablan un español bien porteño y de manera muy pero muy rápida

Sextus


----------



## Sextus

Phryne said:
			
		

> Es muy agradable, verdad, pero _es mejor_ según quién????
> 
> Por ejemplo mi media naranja está acostumbrado a mi acento argentino (rioplatense). El no les entiende ni media palabra a los españoles y sí les entiende a los argentinos, por más papa en la boca que tengan.
> 
> 
> Saludos



Che, ¿quién dijo que tenemos una papá en la boca?   Por otra parte, ¿no habrás querido decir "por más papa en la boca que _tengamos_"?

Saludos,

Sextus


----------



## hedonist

tigger_uhuhu said:
			
		

> Comming back to first topic.
> Creo que el castellano de España puede ayudar mucho al aprendizaje del español porque la ortografía puede escucharse. Los españoles, vocalmente, marcan claramente las diferencias entre s, c, z, ll, y, etc. Aunque, es verdad, que en algunas regiones hablan tan rápido y "cortao" que puede ser difícil de entender, pero lo mismo pasa en latinoamérica.
> Después de todo, Diegodbs tiene razón, el castellano salió de España, lo que menos se puede esperar es que sea mejor hablado que en otros lados. Y claro que no es que los españoles sean dueños del lenguaje. Cada región -incluso cada persona- es dueña de su lenguaje y modismos. Es como decir que el telégrafo no fue inventado por Graham Bell, claro que fue el inventor aunque el mundo entero usara su invento después...
> Como siempre, sólo mi opinión





> Los españoles, vocalmente, marcan claramente las diferencias entre s, c, z, ll, y, etc.



La c y z tienen el mismo sonido.

Creo (no estoy seguro) que la diferencia  entre "Y" y "LL" esta desapareciendo en espana y solo existe en ciertas zonas.


----------



## Jupiter

Interesante debate. Aporto un par de comentarios:

- Soy español y he viajado un poco por Latinoamérica. No he tenido ningún problema de comunicación importante pero sí muchas anécdotas divertidas (nunca hay que comerse un pincho en Perú ni coger el teléfono o el autobús en Argentina). Pero sí he tenido más de un malentendido con no-hispanohablantes que habían aprendido el español en Latinoamérica y que me entendían dificilmente, por mi acento y por mi léxico. Y al parecer no pasa lo mismo, o pasa menos, con los no-hispanohablantes que aprenden el español en España, que entienden facilmente a los latinoamericanos. Si esto es así, desde este punto de vista la respuesta al título de este thread es sí, se entiende mejor a los latinos que a los españoles.

- Estoy de acuerdo con que es común oir o leer mal castellano en todas las regiones de España, incluyendo Castilla, aunque no sé si usamos una gramática mejor o peor que en otros países hispanohablantes. Por otro lado, me parece un poco ridícula la actitud de algunos españoles de reclamar unos inexistentes "derechos históricos" sobre la calidad del idioma. Una vez dicho esto, si tenéis la ocasión de viajar por el norte de Castilla (Palencia, Burgos, Valladolid) os recomiendo que converséis un rato con la gente y especialmente con los viejecitos del lugar, y que os fijeis en las expresiones de su lenguaje. Tengo la impresión de que el uso que hacen de los gerundios o el orden de los sintagmas (entre otros) denotan un uso del castellano muy puro y original. Ojo, no digo que mejor, pero de alguna forma sí más auténtico.

Saludos


----------



## belano75

hedonist said:
			
		

> Estoy de acuerdo contigo. Pense lo mismo cuando lo lei.
> 
> 
> Por el contrario lo entendio muy bien. No es lo que ha "dicho" pero lo que ha insinuado.
> 
> 
> Para mi que el autor de esta frace esta insinuando que por haber “nacido” la lengua castellana en España es incomprensible y un insulto grave a la misma vez que el espanol peninsular sea menospreciado por cualquiera. Corrigamen si me equivoco al pensar asi. Tiene que ser respetado por todo el mundo, no, uno esta obligado ha respetarlo por ser el “original” y “autentico” que para mi es una actitud y razonamiento infantil. No puedo recordar el numero de ocasiones donde he escuchado que los dialectos americanos son “impuros” e inferiores al peninsular y claro es perfectamente normal que los dialectos americanos sean vistos de menos solo porque no es donde “nacio” la lengua. Al fin de todo que importa si la lengua castellana “nacio” en España? Sinceramente no le hallo yo la relevancia. Me daria lo mismo si fue en China donde fue la primera vez que se hablo el castellano. Lo que importa son los hablantes no la region donde se origino la lengua. Digamos que mañana España es cubierta en agua por un tsunami (ojo: no que quiereo que eso acontezca). Y entonces que? Pararia de existir la lengua castellana solo porque el “hogar original” esta sumergido en agua? Claro que no. Asi que para mi mencionar que el castellano “nacio” en espana es una seña de complejo en mi humilde opinion. No se olviden que en America se habla el castellano porque espanoles vinieron y se establecieron (legalmente o no ese es otro topico) en estas tierras hace quinientos años. Por eso el pueblo moderno Americano habla castellano porque es su lengua materna no porque lo aprendieron como “segunda lengua” de un profesor mandado de España.
> 
> Perdon por los errores gramaticales y ortograficos. Solo escribo de vez en cuando en castellano.
> 
> Abrazos.


 
hola hedonist, que tal? si lees atentamente todo este hilo te darás cuenta de una cosa. y es que, excepto la ambigua oración que mencionas y cuyo autor, por otra parte, intentó aclarar en su momento, no ha habido en todo el hilo una sola alusión despectiva o prepotente con respecto a este tema. ningún español ha dicho que el español de américa sea de peor calidad. ahora, sí que han aparecido bastantes americanos volviendo una y otra vez sobre el tema. a lo mejor es que es más una paranoia vuestra que una realidad. digo yo, vamos.

por cierto, el ejemplo del tsunami me parece un poco fuerte.


----------



## Viriato

belano75 said:
			
		

> hola hedonist, que tal? si lees atentamente todo este hilo te darás cuenta de una cosa. y es que, excepto la ambigua oración que mencionas y cuyo autor, por otra parte, intentó aclarar en su momento, no ha habido en todo el hilo una sola alusión despectiva o prepotente con respecto a este tema. ningún español ha dicho que el español de américa sea de peor calidad. ahora, sí que han aparecido bastantes americanos volviendo una y otra vez sobre el tema. a lo mejor es que es más una paranoia vuestra que una realidad. digo yo, vamos.
> 
> por cierto, el ejemplo del tsunami me parece un poco fuerte.


De acuerdo contigo.


----------



## diegodbs

hedonist said:
			
		

> Estoy de acuerdo contigo. Pense lo mismo cuando lo lei.
> 
> 
> Por el contrario lo entendio muy bien. No es lo que ha "dicho" pero lo que ha insinuado.
> 
> 
> Para mi que el autor de esta frace esta insinuando que por haber “nacido” la lengua castellana en España es incomprensible y un insulto grave a la misma vez que el espanol peninsular sea menospreciado por cualquiera. Corrigamen si me equivoco al pensar asi. Tiene que ser respetado por todo el mundo, no, uno esta obligado ha respetarlo por ser el “original” y “autentico” que para mi es una actitud y razonamiento infantil. No puedo recordar el numero de ocasiones donde he escuchado que los dialectos americanos son “impuros” e inferiores al peninsular y claro es perfectamente normal que los dialectos americanos sean vistos de menos solo porque no es donde “nacio” la lengua. Al fin de todo que importa si la lengua castellana “nacio” en España? Sinceramente no le hallo yo la relevancia. Me daria lo mismo si fue en China donde fue la primera vez que se hablo el castellano. Lo que importa son los hablantes no la region donde se origino la lengua. Digamos que mañana España es cubierta en agua por un tsunami (ojo: no que quiereo que eso acontezca). Y entonces que? Pararia de existir la lengua castellana solo porque el “hogar original” esta sumergido en agua? Claro que no. Asi que para mi mencionar que el castellano “nacio” en espana es una seña de complejo en mi humilde opinion. No se olviden que en America se habla el castellano porque espanoles vinieron y se establecieron (legalmente o no ese es otro topico) en estas tierras hace quinientos años. Por eso el pueblo moderno Americano habla castellano porque es su lengua materna no porque lo aprendieron como “segunda lengua” de un profesor mandado de España.
> 
> Perdon por los errores gramaticales y ortograficos. Solo escribo de vez en cuando en castellano.
> 
> Abrazos.


 
A ver si aclaro de una vez por todas, la "famosa" frase que dije en mi primer correo.
"A fin de cuentas el español o castellano nació en España".

Creo que en todo lo que escribí en ese correo no hay nada que merezca que me llamen "pedante", "ignorante". 
Yo sí que me sentí un poco molesto porque dijeron que los españoles "farfullan". Comprendí después que la persona que lo había dicho no era un hablante nativo de español y no conocía el matiz de esa palabra. Me disculpé con él por haber creído que era una especie de ofensa, y aquí paz y después gloria.
"A fin de cuentas el español o castellano nació en España" fue una manera educada de decirle que yo (como español) hablaba mejor español que él, que lo habría aprendido como segunda lengua, y por lo tanto yo conocía mejor los matices de las palabras que él ignoraba.

Y, a partir de ahí, la tormenta. Pedante, ignorante, me creo el dueño del idioma, las otras maneras de hablar español en América son copias, es irrelevante decir dónde nació el español.... y así hasta el infinito. Pero es que no he dicho ni escrito nada de lo que dicen que he dicho.

¿Mencionar que el castellano nació en España es una señal de complejo? Yo creo que el complejo lo tienen otros. Yo, desde luego, no tengo ningún complejo en decir que el castellano procede del latín. 

El comentario de "los españoles vinieron y se establecieron (legalmente o no ese es otro tópico) en estas tierras hace quinientos años" es la idea que subyace en todo tu comentario. Pero por favor, no me culpes a mí de lo que hizo Cortés.


----------



## EL SABIO

Discúlpenme por degradar a los españoles pero no me gusta como pronuncian la "z".  Tienen la forma original y correcta pero para mí la pronuncian en una manera difícil.  Todos mis profes son venezolanos y también oí hablar los colombianos y me encantan sus acentos!

Me di cuenta de que cada ciudad cuenta con su propio acento y no podemos generalizar.


----------



## diegodbs

EL SABIO said:
			
		

> Discúlpenme por degradar a los españoles pero no me gusta como pronuncian la "z". Tienen la forma original y correcta pero para mí la pronuncian en una manera difícil. Todos mis profes son venezolanos y también oí hablar los colombianos y me encantan sus acentos!
> 
> Me di cuenta de que cada ciudad cuenta con su propio acento y no podemos generalizar.


 
No te preocupes, no estás degradando a los españoles. Tú prefieres y te gusta más otro tipo de acento o de pronunciación, es normal y no pasa nada.


----------



## castellano

Yo respeto la forma que cada cual tenga de pronunciar y entonar, pero lo que digo es que, por mucho que les pese a los americamos hispanoparlantes, la forma originaria y estándar de pronunciar y entonar el castellano (o el mal llamado, en mi opinión, "idioma español") es la forma que se usa en Castilla.
Otra cosa es que por cosas de la vida, de la historia y de la evolución del sino, en cada lugar de España o América se pronuncie o se entone de manera diversa. Todo es muy respetable.

Esto viene porque la discusión mantenida por otros foreros anteriormente me ha recordado a una que tuve hace 2 años con unas costarricenses, que me decían "que ellas (y no yo) hablaban español", porque "usted habla muy rudo" (me decían). Y yo pensé: "Manda narices, yo, castellano de toda la vida y de familia castellana,y por lo tanto español,... y me vienen unas de Costa Rica a decirme que yo no hablo mi idioma".

"Cosas veredes, amigo Sancho", que decía mi paisano el Ingenioso Hidalgo.

Un saludo.


----------



## ironcyclist

Por lo menos es mas facil entender a los suramericanos de la parte norte como Colombianos y venezolanos que tienen un hablado mas sencillo y no con acentos raros como los argentinos, chilenos paraguayos y uruguayos que a la final peareciera que hablan otro español.


----------



## cuchuflete

ironcyclist said:
			
		

> Por lo menos es mas facil entender a los suramericanos de la parte norte como Colombianos y venezolanos que tienen un hablado mas sencillo y no con acentos raros como los argentinos, chilenos paraguayos y uruguayos que a la final peareciera que hablan otro español.


¿Más fácil para quién? me pregunto.  No es ombligatorio tener una perspectiva muy estrecha, pero sí se permite.


----------



## adonis

La verdad que el Español no viene de españa, viene desde sus raices que es el Latin. Todo Idioma tiene su latin. Y eso no lo podemos negar asi que el Español a como dicen que es originario de España solo para los paises Latinoamericanos no  es cierto es originario del Latin y Griego a como la mayoria de personas.
Ya si ustedes tienen alguna otra informacion que yo no sepa, me gustaria que me dejaran saber. 
Gracias,.


----------



## Alundra

adonis said:
			
		

> La verdad que el Español no viene de españa, viene desde sus raices que es el Latin. Todo Idioma tiene su latin. Y eso no lo podemos negar asi que el Español a como dicen que es originario de España solo para los paises Latinoamericanos no es cierto es originario del Latin y Griego a como la mayoria de personas.
> Ya si ustedes tienen alguna otra informacion que yo no sepa, me gustaria que me dejaran saber.
> Gracias,.


 
Bueno.. cierto que el español o castellano proviene del Latín... pero yo creía que eran dos idiomas distintos.... y los que dicen que fueron los primeros escritos del español, yo los he visto  en un monasterio (Suso) en San Millán de la Cogolla (La Rioja) 

Si se considera al latín como el mismo idioma que el español.... eso ya es distinto entonces...

Alundra.


----------



## look

Alundra said:
			
		

> Bueno.. cierto que el español o castellano proviene del Latín... pero yo creía que eran dos idiomas distintos.... y los que dicen que fueron los primeros escritos del español, yo los he visto  en un monasterio (Suso) en San Millán de la Cogolla (La Rioja)
> 
> Si se considera al latín como el mismo idioma que el español.... eso ya es distinto entonces...
> 
> Alundra.


Estoy de acuerdo, porque a fin de cuentas, todas las lenguas indoeuropeas (que por supuesto incluyen el español y el inglés) tienen la misma raíz, pero eso no quiere decir que el inglés, por ejemplo, no naciera en Inglaterra, ni que el castellano (como algo distinto del latín) no naciera en el norte de España.


----------



## Alunarada

Opsidol, para mi que digas que los españoles "farfullamos" me resulta un poco ofensivo.


----------



## ampurdan

A ver, a ver, a ver... Intentemos poner los puntos sobre las íes. El idioma que hoy en día se llama español o castellano es una derivación del latín a la manera del antiguo reino de Castilla... Digamos que, si el latín vulgar era un cauce de agua que se ramificó en varios dialectos regionales que, con el tiempo, llegaron a desarrollar cambios que los diferenciaban mucho unos de otros, la ramificación que acabó siendo la lengua de la corte de la rama hispánica de los Habsburgo y la lengua prestigiada en sus dominios (salvo los del norte de Europa, quizá), fue la que se originó en Castilla; en gran parte también porque había apartado las lenguas de León y Aragón y el mozárabe y árabe hablados en las tierras conquistadas al Sur eran abandonados al mismo tiempo que la religión musulmana en provecho de la lengua y religión de los conquistadores. Estando así las cosas, esa lengua zarpó para el Nuevo Mundo con los otros conquistadores y todos los colonos (no sé si hay una palabra más adecuada), encomenderos, indianos etc. que vinieron después de ellos...
Me parece que decir que el castellano, como lengua diferenciada de las otras romances, nació en Castilla (hoy, España), no es una barbaridad ni tiene por qué representar una voluntad de predominio del español peninsular -y que conste que yo no soy castellano-; ese hecho no tiene por que tomarse como referencia a la hora de medir la corrección o incorrección de las maneras de hablar de otros lugares. El idioma continúa evolucionando en todas partes, también en Castilla, es evidente que el castellano que se habla hoy en las cercanías de San Millán no es el de las Cantigas ni los manchegos se expresan como Sancho Panza.


----------



## adonis

Sabes que!! Ampurdan.
No entendi, si el mensage es que el Español se creo en españa pero por alguna razón el latin ingreso en su habla.
Igualmente paso en el Ingles. Lo que no entiendo es si realmente el Español viene de España o es un Mix una mezcla, de diferentes Idiomas (los cuales desconosco) Yo me pregunto esto?
Para mi que se ramificaba del Latin o GRIEGO.

AHHH y Alunarada, No farfullan, Simplemente la gente tiene diferentes tonos para hablar y para algunos se les dificulta el entendimiento.
A mi me ha pasado que estoy con unos españoles y les pido que me repitan dado que que su entonacion para mi es distinta y no estoy tan acostumbrado que digamos. Esto no solo con españoles, tambien con panameños, cubanos, argentinos, etc.



> *1.* Tanto sus preguntas como sus respuestas deben expresarse únicamente en español.


----------



## ampurdan

Se podría decir que el castellano es latín evolucionado, porque deriva directamente de esa lengua, no de una mezcla. En lingüística se habla de substratros, estratos y superestratos. El latín es el estrato del castellano, de él saca casi toda la gramática y las formas básicas del idioma. El substrato son las lenguas que se hablaba anteriormente en el territorio en el que entró la lengua de conquista (el latín): las lenguas de los íberos, celtas y vascos que podría haber en las tierras de castilla (creo que se conserva muy poco de ellas hoy en día en el idioma castellano). El superestrato son todas las otras lenguas que han aportado elementos al idioma (algo de la lengua de los visigodos, árabe, mozárabe en gran medida, griego y latín cultos, galaico-portugués, italiano, catalán, las lenguas amerindias, francés y, hoy en día sobretodo, inglés).


----------



## belén

Alunarada said:
			
		

> Opsidol, para mi que digas que los españoles "farfullamos" me resulta un poco ofensivo.


Alunarada, Opsidol ya se disculpó por el uso erróneo de la palabra "farfullar" y nos dijo que no es hispanohablante...Démosle tregua, por favor.
Gracias,
Belén


----------



## hedonist

> El comentario de "los españoles vinieron y se establecieron (legalmente o no ese es otro tópico) en estas tierras hace quinientos años" es la idea que subyace en todo tu comentario. Pero por favor, no me culpes a mí de lo que hizo Cortés.


 El punto era de que el castellano se habla en America porque españoles “emigraron” a estas tierras. En otras palabras, el castellano americano es una continuacion/rama/”offshoot” de la lengua castellana. Y por eso no son menos legitimos, tienen el mismo valor que los que se encuentran en españa . Yo no he mencionado nada acerca de Cortez. Eso te lo has imaginado tu.



> Tienen la forma original y correcta


   Los dialectos castellanos de america no son menos ni mas correctos que los dialectos penisulares.



> pero lo que digo es que, por mucho que les pese a los americamos hispanoparlantes


 
   Te aseguro que no les “pesa” algo tan absurdo o por lo menos lo dudo mucho.



> la forma originaria y estándar


Originaria si. Pero quisiera entender que es la significancia de este hecho? La lengua se extendio ha otras partes porque indiviuos de dicho lugar la llevaron con ellos/as. Y no solo por haber salido de Castilla pararon de hablar corractemante el castellano. . Y estandar para quien? Para españa quizas. Pero para paises de Latinoamerica definitivamente no. Por ejemplo yo puedo un poco de castellano por Latinoamerica y el interes que tengo en sus culturas, no por otra razon.



> de pronunciar y entonar el castellano (o el mal llamado, en mi opinión, "idioma español") es la forma que se usa en Castilla.


Castilla es un region geografica y debido ha eso es ilogico que halla sido responsable por la creacion y existencia de una lengua humana. Las personas que viven/vivian son. La lengua esta en una constante evolucion y estoy seguro de que la manera que se habla hoy el castellano en Castilla no es igual a la manera que se hablaba 500, 400, 300 o aun 100 años atras. Asi que el argumento que el castellano estandar se encuentra en Castilla solo por haber “nacido” alli es debil cuando se examina con mas inspeccion.


----------



## sarm

¡Joder la que se ha liado en poco rato!
¡Nah! que pa mi, que vivo en Zaragoza, va a ser que a quien mejor entiendo es a los de Zaragoza . ¡Qué curioso!
Por cierto, no se donde leí que el español comenzo a forjarse por la zona cantábrica (por lo visto era una forma "paleta" de hablar latín) y después descendió por la península ibérica. Al irse extendiendo comenzó a refinarse perdiendo ciertos sonidos "fuertes" como son la Z y la C y las CHs... como consecuencia, según vamos bajando por la península estos sonidos se van perdiendo poco a poco (un caso a parte es el ceceo, eso tira pa atras esta teoria) hasta que al llegar a canarias, se han modificado completamente. Obiamente lo mismo ocurrio con la salida del Castellano hacia tierras americanas. Perdio todos los sonidos fuertes que resultan dificiles de pronunciar y se suavizó. Simplemente evolucionó hacia una forma más facil de pronunciar. Los canarios e hispanoamericanos poseen la forma más joven de usar el castellano y por tanto van a marcar la evolucion del español, mientras que a los norteños ibéricos no nos va a quedar más cojones que adaptarnos a "lo nuevo" o aprender Fabla, y yo por esto último no estoy.

saludos


----------



## Rosa Fernandez

> Curiosamente en España hay sitios donde tampoco se diferencian al hablar (ceceo, seseo y "gegeo") pero la gente no se equivoca al escribir.


No sé cómo será en otros sitios donde se dan el seseo y el ceceo, pero puedo asegurarte que en Canarias SÍ hay muchísima gente que comete errores de ortografía (tanto cambiando ces y zetas por eses como a la inversa). Por supuesto que depende del nivel cultural y de estudios, qué duda cabe, pero el error no es nada infrecuente...

Una duda... ¿qué es el gegeo?


----------



## Laia

Rosa Fernandez said:
			
		

> Una duda... ¿qué es el gegeo?


 
Creo que gegear sería decir "ej que ejto ej lo mejor"

Pero no estoy segura...


----------



## Jhorer Brishti

ampurdan said:
			
		

> Se podría decir que el castellano es latín evolucionado, porque deriva directamente de esa lengua, no de una mezcla.


 
Pero ampurdan, La evolución es un mejoramiento/se hace más complejo(al menos supongo que es un mejoramiento que somos bacterias evolucionadas o que nos hemos evolucionado del caldo primitivo aunque no sé de verdad..).Se Puede llamarlo una desevolución(existe esta palabra_?,de-evolution/devolution_?)..?

Creo que sólo los idiomas que tienen sus orígenes en los antiguos territorios romanos del sur de Europa(Con las excepciones pequeñas de Francia y Romania) provienen del latín.. El inglés es un idioma germano con gran influencia del francés,latín y greco.Claro que no todas las lenguas habladas en el mundo provienen del latín.


----------



## sarm

Jhorer Brishti said:
			
		

> Pero ampurdan, La evolución es un mejoramiento/se hace más complejo(al menos supongo que es un mejoramiento que somos bacterias evolucionadas o que nos hemos evolucionado del caldo primitivo aunque no sé de verdad..).Se Puede llamarlo una desevolución(existe esta palabra_?,de-evolution/devolution_?)..?



Si, existe, se llama involución, aunque yo no creo que el castellano sea una involución del latín. El latín murió y dio como resultado otras lenguas: Francés, Italiano, Portugués, Español y creo que Rumano. Todas ellas son una evolución del Latín hacia distintos puntos.


----------



## Jhorer Brishti

Sé que es un poco pedante(y en inglés también se usa _evolution/evolve_ en ese contexto) pero los idiomas romances son facilísimos(comparados al latín) y mucho menos complejos que su latín antecesor y una evolución suele tener el significado de que algo se hace más complejo.. Es interesante que no usemos involución/_devolution_ para referirnos a la simplificación de los idiomas..


----------



## lazarus1907

Bueno... supongo que depende del país, la región, y de la gente con la que hables.

En Sevilla, por ejemplo (donde yo nací y me crié), el Español es muy gracioso, pero nada estándar. Los extranjeros sólo aprenden chorradas locales, pero poco Español, si alguien me pregunta.

Cuando hablo con extranjeros que quieren aprender Español, uso el acento de mi padre (de Valladolid), ralentizándolo y matizando cada vocal y consonante para hacer mi pronunciación más fácil, al tiempo que evito los típicos laísmos vallisoletanos.

Puedo imitar con relativa perfección el acento de varias ciudades del sur y del norte (o sea, aquellas donde tengo familia), y sé que puedo hablar con suficiente claridad como para hacer la vida fácil a un extranjero.

Ese es mi límite, y nunca he conocido a nadie que no pudiera entenderme.
No sé si esto aclara las dudas de alguien, pero es la verdad


----------



## sarm

Jhorer Brishti said:
			
		

> Sé que es un poco pedante(y en inglés también se usa _evolution/evolve_ en ese contexto) pero los idiomas romances son facilísimos(comparados al latín) y mucho menos complejos que su latín antecesor y una evolución suele tener el significado de que algo se hace más complejo.. Es interesante que no usemos involución/_devolution_ para referirnos a la simplificación de los idiomas..



Sin embargo ha ganado en riqueza y en accesibilidad ya que se ha eliminado todo lo engorroso del Latín y ha añadido nuevos términos a lo largo del tiempo. La mayor parte procedente de otras lenguas que han pasado por la vieja Hispania.


----------



## Walterronnny

*



			¿¿Es más fácil entender los sudamericanos que los españoles??
		
Click to expand...


*no en todos los casos pero si , aunque si estas por Madrid, donde yo resido, muchisima gente tiene una habla perfecta, lo que es el verdadero español, mucha gente utiliza las llamadas "jergas" , cada lugar las tiene, ejemplo claro andalucia, en la cual yo que llevo viviendo en España poco mas de 7 años, casi ni se les entiende, de 4 palabras se comen 3, como tambien sudamericanos que provienen de pueblos pequeños, son dificiles de entender, como dije al principio, no en todos los casos, pero sí, se le entiende normalmente mas y mejor a un sudamericano que a un español.


----------



## totopo

Volviendo al tema, los que son claros, precisos, sin rodeos, es decir siempre van al punto son unos compadres que viven en una zona llamada "Bondojo" en la Ciudad de México, ellos dominan el idioma español mucho mejor que algunos escritores.

Saludos

El totopo loco y sabroso.


----------



## ITA

diegodbs said:
			
		

> Hola, en este caso no depende de tu dicción, supongo que perfecta, sino del país , porque no tengo ni idea de lo que significa eso de "me la banqué". Tradúcemelo, please.



"Me la/lo banqué" quiere decir que la aguantó,la soportó.


----------



## Guess What?

Depende de la persona, es como un hispanoparlante entiende mejor el inglés americano al británico.


----------



## pollanco

weno para algunos  es mas facil entender a los sudamericanos que  a los españoles ,pero eso no quiere decir que sudamerica en general se les pueden entender hay sitios como en chile que no se entiende muy bien su manera d hablar  porque abrevian algunas palabras... y hasta en el mismo españa los andaluces no hablan muy bien pero en otros sitios como en madrid si se les entiende ...conclusion no n toos los sitios q se habla español se entiende muy bien es diferente hablar que scribir =)...

Pd: SI KIERS MALGASTAR TU TIEMPO EN CORREGIR PUES HASLO  xq de igual manera me entiendes jaja  lol


----------



## pejeman

Dr. Quizá said:


> Lo de Huelva York es una tontería irónica sin demasiado sentido; no tiene nada que ver con Nueva York


 
En México tenemos Neza York con similar ironía (Nezahualcóyotl, Rey de Texcoco en el siglo XV, Ciudad Nezahualcóyotl, popularmente Neza o Ciudad Neza)

Saludos


----------



## pejeman

Hola:

Las dos veces que fui a España, no tuve ningún problema con entender lo básico, que regionalismos hay dondequiera y para eso viaja uno, para conocer a la gente. Y eso que anduve puebleando, además de visitar grandes ciudades. 

Ni en los aeropuertos batallé. Lo mismo en Madrid que en Sevilla o que en Palma de Mallorca. Ni con un taxista asturiano que me llevó al hotel en París. Al contrario, fué como un salvavidas, porque era Año Nuevo y yo no hablo francés.

En Sudamérica, menos. En Ecuador y Perú, como en casa. Los demás, me falta visitarlos.

Lo que sí puedo notar, es que el español que se habla en las tierras altas de América, es más fácil de entender, en general. El habla de alguien de Bogotá, Quito, Riobamba o la Ciudad de México, como que tiene menos acento que el de alguien de tierras costeras. 

Acá en México, los acentos de Veracruz, Tabasco (con todo y Peje) y Guerrero se parecen más a la forma de hablar de los venezolanos y los cubanos o a los de Guayaquil, por ejemplo. En cambio en el Norte hablamos más golpeado o al menos así dicen de nosotros los sureños. En España decían que hablábamos semejante a los canarios. 

Bueno, ya termino este telegrama.

Saludos


----------



## Dux Corvan

ampurdan said:


> (...) es evidente que el castellano que se habla hoy en las cercanías de San Millán no es el de las Cantigas ni los manchegos se expresan como Sancho Panza.


 
Desde luego: las Cantigas están en gallego. Supongo que te refieres a "Las Partidas".  

El español castellano, al parecer (eso dicen los lingüistas) tiene su origen en el SE de Cantabria, en la zona del norte de Burgos. También parece ser que la especial caracterización de sus fonemas (vocales abiertas, consonantes sonoras y fijas) deja notar la proximidad del antiguo vascuence.

En cuanto al tema de discusión: no se puede generalizar hablando de español de España o de Sudamérica. Dentro de España, no tiene nada que ver el español de un cántabro con el de un gaditano, y lo mismo puede decirse del español argentino y el, no sé, puertorriqueño.

Lo bueno de esto es que podemos entendernos todos (con alguna que otra aclaración de vez en cuando).


----------



## elcampet

Wintermoon said:


> Bueno, estoy bastante de acuerdo contigo, diegodbs. Nosotros, al haber nacido en España, nos hemos acostumbrado a nuestro acento y entonación, así que nos resulta más fácil entender a un español que a un argentino o un cubano.
> Pero, ciertamente, es verdad que en algunos ámbitos o regiones hay acentos difíciles de entender. Por ejemplo, a mí me cuesta bastante entender a un malagueño con mucho acento, o a un gallego, que tiene una entonación distinta. Y también es cierto que en los pueblos, la gente se acostumbra a hablar deprisa y "farfullar". Supongo que a los extranjeros les resulta muy difícil entrar a un bar de tapas y entender lo que oyen: "Manolooo, kilo de chopitos marchandooo!!!" ;-)


Hola Wintermoon: coincido con tu opinión, a los españoles puedes entenderlos en la medida que ellos pongan de su parte, también puedo agregar que las películas españolas, a los mexicanos se nos dificulta mucho seguirles el hilo mientras tratamos de "traducir" lo que dicen, especialmente cuando se trata de comedias. No veo razón suficiente para la indignación que muestra diegodob y menos cuando nos presume que la lengua española es de los españoles. A los que hemos aprendido inglés estadounidense se nos dificulta entender a los ingleses, es algo similar lo que nos pasa a los AMERICANOS con respecto a *NUESTRO *español americano.
Saludos.


----------



## mirx

Pues en cuanto a pronunciaciòn me inclinò màs por los penìnsulares por la gran diferencia entre c, s y z. En Mèxico no se distingue sima de cima, o cazar de casar, y esto crea demasiados problemas en la ortografìa, obviamente esto depende como alguien ya dijo, de los niveles socioculturales de las personas. En cuanto a entonaciòn y vocalizaciòn a mi me encanta el espaniol que hablan las clases altas de Ciudad de Mexico, ahora que si nos vamos a las costas tanto este como oeste, la gente tiende a hablar como en el Caribe y por lo que he escuchado tambièn en Andalucia.

*'Amo a come' una' patita'e pue'co*

*V*amo*s* a come*r* una*s* patita*s* de pue*r*co.

Alguien dijo que lo' colombiano' no tienen acento, pero si tienen, aunque tambien es cierto hablan perfectamente claro y marcan muy bien las palabras.

Los espanioles de Madrid tienen una "d" al final de las palabras demasiado suave y a veces (no HABECES) parece que no la pronunciaran, asi por ejemplo. Amabilidad es amabilida, Madrid es Madrì o Madriz.

En conclusiòn *si *es màs fàcil entender a los Americanos (con excepciòn de los Argentinos) por el simple hecho de que el espaniol de espania guarda sonidos que en otras lenguas no existen, la "j" las "c y z", en cambio el espaniol americano està mucho màs suavizado y estandarìzado (no guarda tantas peculiaridades como el penìnsular).

En lo particular me encanta el Acento estandar espaniol que me supongo es el de Castilla, y cada vez que escucho a un espaniol me quedo anonadado, y se me hace maravillosoque tengan esas entonaciones y pronunciaciones que sòlo en Espania existen. No tengo ningùn problema para entenderles caso contrario a los argentinos, cuyo lenguaje tambien me gusta, esta chevere. Pero necesito adivinarles si cuando me dicen Shabes, quieren decir:

*Ya ves*
*Llaves*
o si se refieren al presidente de Venezuela *Chavez*.


----------



## Honeypum

Mmm... no se puede generalizar, porque cada país, región y persona tiene, en cierta manera, su modo de hablar.
Lo que sí es cierto es que, usualmente, en Latinoamérica, se suele hablar de manera más pausada que en España, lo que puede hacer que a un extranjero le resulte más fácil de entender.


----------



## andaya

Yo creo que depende del acento con el que aprendes el nuevo idioma. Yo entiendo mucho mejor el inglés americano que el británico, pero es porque aprendí inglés oyendo películas americanas. El inglés britanico lo entiendo pero a veces tengo muchas dificultades con acentos muy cerrados de inglaterra, escocia o gales.


----------



## mirx

andaya said:


> Yo creo que depende del acento con el que aprendes el nuevo idioma. Yo entiendo mucho mejor el inglés americano que el británico, pero es porque aprendí inglés oyendo películas americanas. El inglés britanico lo entiendo pero a veces tengo muchas dificultades con acentos muy cerrados de inglaterra, escocia o gales.


 

*No te preocupes los escoces no se entienden ni entre ellos mismos*


----------



## valegolden

mirx said:


> En lo particular me encanta el Acento estandar espaniol que me supongo es el de Castilla, y cada vez que escucho a un espaniol me quedo anonadado, y se me hace maravillosoque tengan esas entonaciones y pronunciaciones que sòlo en Espania existen. No tengo ningùn problema para entenderles caso contrario a los argentinos, cuyo lenguaje tambien me gusta, esta chevere. Pero necesito adivinarles si cuando me dicen Shabes, quieren decir:
> 
> *Ya ves*
> *Llaves*
> o si se refieren al presidente de Venezuela *Chavez*.



 Lo que vos nombrás como español de "argentina", por un argentino vendría a ser interpretado como español de "buenos aires", más precisamente de la ciudad de buenos aires, o capital federal. Pero sólo en ese pedazo minúsculo de tierra que implica esa ciudad en nuestro territorio se habla de esa manera.
 Nuestro país está compuesto por 23 provincias, además de esa ciudad, eb las que cada una tiene un canto y una entonación diferente.
 Es más probable que la dificultad que tengas para entender un argentino sea interpretar qué quiere decir " *IAVE'* " que podría ser perfectamente "llaves" o "ya ves".

 Los *porteños* (o habitantes en la cap fed): 
--su "tonada" es, para el resto de los argentinos, como arrogante, con aires de superioridad, detestable para muchos.--
-marcan mucho las "*Y*" y las pronuncian como "*sh*", 
-marcan mucho las "*S*" al final de las palabras, y hasta las agregan donde no van (por ejemplo: "viste*s*??" )
-entre otras cosas... (en este momento no se me vienen a la mente)

en cambio, en las *provincias* (en algunas por lo menos):
--la "tonada" de éstas, es más pausada, con ritmo (como si fuese un canto, alargando algunas sílabas y  acortando otras), que irradian tranquilidad, serenidad, humildad... pero a veces molesta, porque es como si le faltara acción...--
-las "*Y*" pasan a convertirse en una especie de "*I*", o un sonido medio extraño, imposible de describir con letras, que es del estilo de "*sh*" pero más suave, más para adentro, y como si tuviese una "*t*" en el medio... (extraño, pero más agradable al oirlo)
-se comen la mayoría de las "*S*" de las palabras, sobre todo las del final (vamo' -en vez de "vamo*s*"- , 'tamo' - en lugar de "*es*tamo*s*", como por ejemplo)
-y características extras que varían según el lugar geográfico de la provincia y la clase social en la que está posicionado el parlante.

entren a la página de "*picotto.net/cba/cordobebasico.html*" que explica brevemente y de una correcta manera el hablar de una de esas provincias, de la cuál yo provengo, que es la provincia de "*CÓRDOBA*". Incluso, en la parte de "GRAMÁTICA", explica a los extranjeros cómo hablar o entender más correctamente el habla de la ciudad capital de la provincia, que lleva el mismo nombre. Es muy interesante y dinámico para ser leído. Es entretenido por su humor y de fácil lectura para quien no es hispano hablante.

Gracias.

Saludos!

Valeria.-


----------



## Mirlo

Acerca de lo de "el idioma" no es que sea masculino sinó que hay reglas de gramáticas y perdonen (que los expertos me ayuden) las cuales nunca ponen dos vocales al lado; otro ejemplo: agua se dice "el agua". nada más quería hacer esa aclaración,
Saludos,


----------



## Outsider

> idioma. [...]
> 
> 1. *m.* Lengua de un pueblo o nación, o común a varios.
> 2. *m.* Modo particular de hablar de algunos o en algunas ocasiones. En idioma de la corte. En idioma de palacio.
> 
> Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados


----------



## Jellby

Mirlo said:


> Acerca de lo de "el idioma" no es que sea masculino sinó que hay reglas de gramáticas y perdonen (que los expertos me ayuden) las cuales nunca ponen dos vocales al lado; otro ejemplo: agua se dice "el agua". nada más quería hacer esa aclaración



No, "idioma" es masculino (como "problema", "mapa"...), la regla que dices sólo se aplica a palabras que empiezan por "(h)a" tónica.


----------



## indigoio

elcampet said:


> también puedo agregar que las películas españolas, a los mexicanos se nos dificulta mucho seguirles el hilo mientras tratamos de "traducir" lo que dicen, especialmente cuando se trata de comedias.



De acuerdo. 
Y con los pocos españoles que he platicado, se me dificulta captar de cabo a rabo lo que dicen, se me hace que hablan muy rápido.
Siendo que el título de este hilo descarta a México y CA, en lo personal opino que es más fácil entender a los sudamericanos.


----------



## Mirlo

indigoio said:


> De acuerdo.
> Y con los pocos españoles que he platicado, se me dificulta captar de cabo a rabo lo que dicen, se me hace que hablan muy rápido.
> Siendo que el título de este hilo descarta a México y CA, en lo personal opino que es más fácil entender a los sudamericanos.


 
Salud, "indigoio"
Saludos,


----------



## elcampet

Henrik Larsson said:


> Para mi, el español de españa es mas facil


Obvio.


----------



## hedonist

> por la gran diferencia entre c, s y z. En Mèxico no se distingue sima de cima, o cazar de casar, y esto crea demasiados problemas en la ortografìa,


La z y c no se distinguen en ciertos casos tambien. Que acerca de NACION y NAZION? Y la V y B  VACA y BACA se pronuncian iguales.





> obviamente esto depende como alguien ya dijo, de los niveles socioculturales de las personas


Tienes razon porque en el ingles existen muchas palabras que se escriben igual y se pronunican diferentes y los hablantes nativos del ingles funcionan perfectamente. Un ejemplo en el ingles britanico no so pronuncia la “r” en MOTHER como en lo E.E.U.U y se pronuncia MOTHA. Y a veces la misma palabra tiene otro singnificado y PRONUNCIACION dependiendo del contexto que se dice como MIN-ute (minuto), MY- nute (diminuto).

http://www.wordreference.com/es/translation.asp?tranword=minute

Tambien hay palabras que se pronuncia iguales pero se escriben en otra manera. Ejemplo

 TERRITORY: TER-i-TOR-y en E.E.U.U 

http://dictionary.reference.com/search?q=territory&x=0&y=0

y

TER-i-try en Inglaterra.

http://dictionary.cambridge.org/define.asp?dict=CALD&key=82092&ph=on






> En lo particular me encanta el Acento estandar espaniol que me supongo es el de Castilla,


 
No hay estandar. Las lenguas no son estaticas, todos las lenguas y dialectos “sufren” cambios durante las decadas y siglos por eso no es posible. No creo que un grupo de personas hable el supuesto “estandar” solo por nace en un lugar. Que pasaria si todos los habitantes de Castilla se transladan a otro parte digamos Rusia y Castilla es poblada por Argentinos. Hablaran esos Argentinos el estandar ahora solo porque viven en Castilla?????


----------



## hedonist

elcampet said:


> Obvio.




No creo que sea tan obvio porque conozco a muchas personas que estudian el castellano y increiblemente tienen un poco de dificultad en entender a los hablantes del dialecto peninsular, el supuesto estandar. Que sorpresa, no?


----------



## Jellby

hedonist said:


> La z y c no se distinguen en ciertos casos tambien. Que acerca de NACION y NAZION? Y la V y B  VACA y BACA se pronuncian iguales.



La "z" y la "c" antes de "e" o "i" son iguales siempre
La "j" y la "g" antes de "e" o "i" son iguales siempre
La "k", la "c" antes de "a", "o" o "u" y la "qu" antes de "e" o "i" son iguales siempre
La "b" y la "v" son iguales siempre

... tanto en español de España como en el de América, salvo quizá para algunos "iluminados".


----------



## andaya

Te dejas la "y" y la "ll", que son iguales al pronunciarlas, aunque yo concocí un canario que las pronunciaba de diferente forma. Esto me valió para aprender a pronunciar la "y".


----------



## Jellby

andaya said:


> Te dejas la "y" y la "ll", que son iguales al pronunciarlas, aunque yo concocí un canario que las pronunciaba de diferente forma. Esto me valió para aprender a pronunciar la "y".



Es que esas sólo son iguales en las zonas yeístas, en otras partes sí hacen la distinción, y no se trata de pedantería com el caso de b/v.


----------



## belano75

hedonist said:


> No creo que sea tan obvio porque conozco a muchas personas que estudian el castellano y increiblemente tienen un poco de dificultad en entender a los hablantes del dialecto peninsular, el supuesto estandar. Que sorpresa, no?


 
El campet se refiere a que es obvio que para un español parezca más fácil de entender la variedad peninsular, no a que ésta sea objetivamente más comprensible. De hecho, él es mexicano.

Además, el español castellano no está considerado el estándar de la lengua. Todas las variedades de la lengua son consideradas igualmente válidas.

Mi opinión es que no puede afirmarse que una variedad sea objetivamente más comprensible que otra. Para un extranjero todo depende de quienes fueron sus profesores o de donde estudió. También depende de la calidad de la dicción de la persona que habla.

Además, no es que los españoles hablemos muy rápido, es que los sudamericanos hablan muy despacio.


----------



## Mirlo

Oye "Belano" no me has escuchado todos mis amigos Mexicanos se quejan que hablo muy rápido ????, pero de todas maneras estoy de acuerdo contigo!
Saludos,


----------



## Namakemono

Puedo decir en una frase por qué el dialecto peninsular del centro y el norte es más fácil de entender que todos los demás: tenemos la fonética más rica.


----------



## belano75

Namakemono said:


> Puedo decir en una frase por qué el dialecto peninsular del centro y el norte es más fácil de entender que todos los demás: tenemos la fonética más rica.


 
¿A qué te refieres? Por favor, explica mejor tu punto de vista.


----------



## belano75

Mirlo said:


> Oye "Belano" no me has escuchado todos mis amigos Mexicanos se quejan que hablo muy rápido ????, pero de todas maneras estoy de acuerdo contigo!
> Saludos,


 
Hola Mirlo, ¿qué tal?
estoy un poco confuso, pienso que debes de haber publicado un post sobre el tema de que los españoles hablamos deprisa, pero yo no lo he leído (este hilo es muy largo). Yo me refería a que muchos latinoamericanos suelen achacarnos eso (los bonaerenses no, por supuesto).


----------



## Namakemono

belano75 said:


> ¿A qué te refieres? Por favor, explica mejor tu punto de vista.


 
Tenemos la fonética más rica y nuestra forma de hablar es la que más coincide con la forma escrita del idioma, de modo que si el hablante está por la labor de vocalizar, nuestro acento es el que mejor se entiende. En otras partes se comen las eses, pronuncian ces y eses igual, etc. Todo eso da lugar a confusiones para quien no es nativo.


----------



## hedonist

Namakemono said:


> Tenemos la fonética más rica y nuestra forma de hablar es la que más coincide con la forma escrita del idioma, de modo que si el hablante está por la labor de vocalizar, nuestro acento es el que mejor se entiende. En otras partes se comen las eses, pronuncian ces y eses igual, etc. Todo eso da lugar a confusiones para quien no es nativo.






> Tenemos la fonética más rica y nuestra forma de hablar es la que más coincide con la forma escrita del idioma,


Eso de la z y c es percibido como un defecto del habla en America, no como una fonetica mas "rica".  El estandar peninsular y el ceceo es lo mismo para la mayoria de hispanohablantes en el mundo. Como los ejemplos que di anteriormente ilustro en el ingles y muchos otros lenguas existen muchos casos donde ciertas palabra se escriben diferentes (ingles favour/favor)

http://dictionary.cambridge.org/define.asp?dict=CALD&key=28220&ph=on

 o se escribe igual pero tiene diferentes pronunciaciones (ingles territory : TER-i-TOR-y, TER-i-tree)

http://dictionary.cambridge.org/define.asp?key=82092&dict=CALD


y/u otros significado (ingles minute : minuto/diminuto) 

http://www.wordreference.com/es/translation.asp?tranword=minute&dict=enes&B=Buscar

no causa gran dificultad.  El mundo continua funcionando, y esta variedad es mas grande que simple pronunciar z y c como la s.


----------



## SpiceMan

belano75 said:


> Yo me refería a que muchos latinoamericanos suelen achacarnos eso (los bonaerenses no, por supuesto).


Comentario aparte. Bonaerense es el gentilicio de la provincia de Buenos Aires, y la ciudad de Buenos Aires no está dentro de ésta. El gentilicio para los oriundos de la Ciudad Autónoma de Buenos Aires es porteño.

Es confuso, pero bueno, es lo que hay.


----------



## papagainho

En mi opinión tiene que ver con el idioma al que se esté acostumbrado. Pongo el ejemplo con acentos en otras lenguas. A mi me resulta más fácil el inglés de inglaterra porque viví allí algún tiempo y a mi novio el americano porque está acostumbrado a las peliculas con subtítulos.
Creo que no es una característica del español. El portugués de brasil suele ser más fácil de entender a los latinos, porque quizá alguna vez lo escuchan, sin ambargo, yo, tras pasar varios meses en Portugal prefiero mil veces que me hablen con acento de Portugal. Sin citar el de Angola, Cabo verde etc...
Depende de hablante en hablante y de oyente en oyente.


----------



## Namakemono

hedonist said:


> Eso de la z y c es percibido como un defecto del habla en America, no como una fonetica mas "rica".


 
¿Defecto? ¿Cómo se puede decir que tener un fonema más es un defecto? No solo coincide perfectamente con la escritura del idioma, sino que reduce la ambigüedad (no hay confusión entre cazar una cierva y casar a una sierva, por ejemplo) y hace que cometamos menos faltas de ortografía. ¿Pronunciar las eses posvocálicas es un defecto también?


----------



## SpiceMan

Interpretaste mal Namakemono, es decir:

Eso de la z y c (que sean homófonos) es percibido como un defecto del habla en América (un defecto de la fonética americana), no como una fonética más "rica" (peninsular).

O sea, la fonética española no es "más rica" sino que la americana es "defectuosa".

Más rica (fonéticamente) sería el castellano de algunas zonas Paraguay o Bolivia que tienen influencia fonética del guaraní y el quechua, y presenta sonidos que no están presentes en el castellano. O en cataluña, por ejemplo, tal vez. No sé nada sobre la influencia del catalán en el español, pero supongo que es posible.


----------



## Namakemono

SpiceMan said:


> Más rica (fonéticamente) sería el castellano de algunas zonas Paraguay o Bolivia que tienen influencia fonética del guaraní y el quechua, y presenta sonidos que no están presentes en el castellano. O en cataluña, por ejemplo, tal vez. No sé nada sobre la influencia del catalán en el español, pero supongo que es posible.


 
La única influencia fonética del catalán en el español que yo conozco es la s sonora en posición posvocálica y la ele catalana. Ninguna de las dos aporta nada al español. Si la influencia del quechua es algo parecido, no enriquece nada al español. Distinguir entre ce, ese, elle e i griega es beneficioso y hace el idioma más claro, añadir fonemas para los que no tenemos representación escrita no lo es.


----------



## castellano

Namakemono said:


> ¿Defecto? ¿Cómo se puede decir que tener un fonema más es un defecto? No solo coincide perfectamente con la escritura del idioma, sino que reduce la ambigüedad (no hay confusión entre cazar una cierva y casar a una sierva, por ejemplo) y hace que cometamos menos faltas de ortografía. ¿Pronunciar las eses posvocálicas es un defecto también?


 

Estoy de acuerdo contigo.

Me parto de risa al leer que en Sudamérica creen que nuestra distinción C/Z/S es un "defecto". Vamos, el defecto lo tienen ellos, creo yo. Ahora me entero de que hablar castellano correctamente es un defecto. Tengo claro que la forma original y, por lo tanto y a mi entender, correcta de mi idioma es la que se habla en Castilla; el resto de pronunciaciones son 'derivaciones' de la lengua originaria, cosa que no critico.

He escrito todo esto porque me sorprende que los sudamericanos digan que los españoles somos "rudos" al hablar o que crean que hablamos mal.

Como muestra un botón: dada la ingente cantidad de inmigrantes que estamos recibiendo aquí en España, sobre todo de América Latina, he visto en anuncios y mensajes escritos por ellos cosas como: "Me ofre*s*co como ayudante" o "Busco piso en la *s*ona de Vi*s*caya" o "Muchas gra*s*ias por su aten*s*ión".

También recuerdo que una conocida venezolana me dijo una vez: "_L'atensión _en el avión fue buena". Me quedé pensativo al entender "La tensión en el avión fue buena", pero finalmente comprendí que me quiso decir: "La aten*C*ión en el avión fue buena".

Luego que no digan que los españoles hablamos mal. Yo hablo como escribo. No tengo defectos al pronunciar, ni siquiera la [LL]. Procuro hablar bien. En mi forma de pronunciar no hay equívocos, en la de los sudamericanos me temo que sí, aunque me gusta oirles porque creo que poseen una mayor riqueza léxica que nosotros. 
Vean mis ejemplos, sacados de la vida real.

Saludos.


----------



## belén

¡¡Nadie habla *mal*!! ¿Cómo podemos estar discutiendo esto? 

Cada uno habla como le han enseñado y no olvidemos que en España hay muchas regiones que sesean, cecean, pronuncian la "j" como "h" y de hecho, ¿por qué os creeis que en América Latina no se cecea? ¿Quién les enseñó / les obligó a hablar castellano? Los propios españoles, precisamente los que venían de esas tierras que sesean (la mayor parte de los llamados conquistadores venían de Andalucía, Extremadura y Canarias..)

Así que me gustaría remarcar que no es un defecto, sino una peculiaridad dialectal.

Me parece increíble que se pretenda defender qué castellano es mejor o peor y se siga refieriendo al de 1300 como si eso tuviera mucho peso en el 2006. Afortunadamente las lenguas evolucionan y creo que ya es hora de pasar página y asumir que esta lengua la estamos haciendo todos los que la compartimos, desde cualquier punto del planeta y que gracias a este "despliegue" geográfico es mucho más rica e interesante.

Y por último, un apunte para Castellano, aunque un poco _offtopic_, te recuerdo que si cuando dices sudaméricano pretendes englobar a todo el continente americano de habla hispana, lo estás haciendo de modo erróneo, ya que Sudamérica sólo incluye a los países por debajo del canal de Panamá. Es un error típico de muchos españoles, creer que Sudamérica es todo lo que está de EEUU para abajo...


----------



## Namakemono

Ese término no engloba a todos los países de habla hispana, pero describir la América hispana como Latinoamérica es mucho peor.


----------



## Honeypum

Estoy totalmente de acuerdo con Belén, es rídiculo decir que en algunos países hablan castellano de manera "defectuosa".
Sí puede llegar a discutirse quién habla más rápido o más lento, quién tiene mayor o menor riqueza léxica, y cosas similares.
Pero decir que el castellano de algunos es "defectuoso" me parece una imprudencia por parte de quien lo dice ...


----------



## belano75

castellano said:


> Estoy de acuerdo contigo.
> 
> Me parto de risa al leer que en Sudamérica creen que nuestra distinción C/Z/S es un "defecto". Vamos, el defecto lo tienen ellos, creo yo. Ahora me entero de que hablar castellano correctamente es un defecto. Tengo claro que la forma original y, por lo tanto y a mi entender, correcta de mi idioma es la que se habla en Castilla; el resto de pronunciaciones son 'derivaciones' de la lengua originaria, cosa que no critico.
> 
> He escrito todo esto porque me sorprende que los sudamericanos digan que los españoles somos "rudos" al hablar o que crean que hablamos mal.
> 
> Como muestra un botón: dada la ingente cantidad de inmigrantes que estamos recibiendo aquí en España, sobre todo de América Latina, he visto en anuncios y mensajes escritos por ellos cosas como: "Me ofre*s*co como ayudante" o "Busco piso en la *s*ona de Vi*s*caya" o "Muchas gra*s*ias por su aten*s*ión".
> 
> También recuerdo que una conocida venezolana me dijo una vez: "_L'atensión _en el avión fue buena". Me quedé pensativo al entender "La tensión en el avión fue buena", pero finalmente comprendí que me quiso decir: "La aten*C*ión en el avión fue buena".
> 
> Luego que no digan que los españoles hablamos mal. Yo hablo como escribo. No tengo defectos al pronunciar, ni siquiera la [LL]. Procuro hablar bien. En mi forma de pronunciar no hay equívocos, en la de los sudamericanos me temo que sí, aunque me gusta oirles porque creo que poseen una mayor riqueza léxica que nosotros.
> Vean mis ejemplos, sacados de la vida real.
> 
> Saludos.


 
Es habitual encontrarse con personas que por puro egocentrismo cultural piensan que su forma de hablar es la mejor, la más clara. Entre los castellanos es una opinión muy común. Me parece algo bastante previsible, creo que no aporta mucho.

En España hay unos 30 millones de personas que distinguen la ese de la zeta. Si tenemos en cuenta que el mundo hispanohablante está formado por más de 300 millones de personas, esta distinción es una anomalía que utiliza menos del 10% de los hablantes. Para un extranjero que aprende nuestro idioma es más un fastidio que otra cosa. Además, utilizar un fonema más no tiene porque ser una ventaja, yo más bien creo lo contrario (a pesar de los cuatro ejemplos tontos que pones). Siguiendo tu planteamiento, tendríamos que acabar eliminando la sinonimia, por ejemplo, y de paso cualquier tipo de economía lingüística para enriquecer la lengua ("Voy al banco". "¿Al del parque?" "No, al Sabadell"). De hecho, en castellano se ha perdido la distinción b/v y la distinción ll/y (aunque ésta última se ha conservado en zonas muy marginales) y no por eso estamos metidos en un caos comunicativo. Si se han perdido es más bien porque hacer tantas distinciones al final no es eficiente.

Resumiendo, que no creo que la fonética de Castilla sea más rica por distinguir ces y eses y que esa distinción (lo tengo bastante comprobado) no le facilita las cosas a los extranjeros.



Namakemono said:


> Tenemos la fonética más rica y nuestra forma de hablar es la que más coincide con la forma escrita del idioma, de modo que si el hablante está por la labor de vocalizar, nuestro acento es el que mejor se entiende. En otras partes se comen las eses, pronuncian ces y eses igual, etc. Todo eso da lugar a confusiones para quien no es nativo.


 
En la remota época en que se fijo el estándar de la lengua española -al menos para España- el poder político y económico estaba en Castilla, de ahí que se tomara al español de Castilla como norma. No es que lo andaluces hablen mal, es que se utiliza una ortografía que no se diseñó para reflejar su forma de hablar. Si el poder político y económico del país hubiera estado en Granada o Almería, seguramente escribiríamos cosas como "está cansá" y la forma castellana ("está cansada") nos parecería arcaizante (igual que encontramos arcaizantes, por ejemplo, muchas formas que se utilizán en León). Así que no es que la pronunciación de Castilla sea mejor, es que tiene detrás una historia de poder que la andaluza no tiene. Ahora bien, admito que eso (ajustarse más a la ortografía convencional) puede ser una ventaja para un extrajero. De todas formas, no son los castellanos los únicos que se ajustan a la ortografía convencional. Y si lees las seis páginas de este hilo verás que hay más personas que consideran el español americano más fácilmente comprensible.


----------



## belano75

SpiceMan said:


> Comentario aparte. Bonaerense es el gentilicio de la provincia de Buenos Aires, y la ciudad de Buenos Aires no está dentro de ésta. El gentilicio para los oriundos de la Ciudad Autónoma de Buenos Aires es porteño.
> 
> Es confuso, pero bueno, es lo que hay.


 
No lo sabía, pensaba que porteño y bonaerense eran sinónimos. Tomo nota. Saludos y gracias.


----------



## Namakemono

belano75 said:


> Para un extranjero que aprende nuestro idioma es más un fastidio que otra cosa.


 
Teniendo en cuenta lo simple que es la fonética española comparada con otros idiomas, lo que les fastidia a los extranjeros es no saber si escriben bien "ascensor", "disciplina", "receso" y "reseso" porque les enseñaron a pronunciarlo distinto de como se escribe.


----------



## belano75

Namakemono said:


> Ese término no engloba a todos los países de habla hispana, pero describir la América hispana como Latinoamérica es mucho peor.


 
El término más exacto para referirse a todos los países de América donde se habla español es Hispanoamérica. Sin embargo, yo prefiero utilizar Latinoamerica porque es el término que ellos utilizan preferentemente. O al menos, yo lo he percibido así, a través de conversaciones con personas de allí, y también a través de sus medios de comunicación y su literatura. Creo que el término Hispanoamérica les produce rechazo porque alude al hecho colonial. Me gustaría saber si es así o no.


----------



## Namakemono

Se hace un uso terrible de la palabra latino, que corresponde principalmente a los italianos, y luego a los habitantes de los pueblos *conquistados *(guiño al comentario sobre el colonialismo) por Roma. La mayor parte de América fue conquistada por pueblos latinos, de modo que latinoamericanos también son los canadienses y los brasileños, por ejemplo.


----------



## !netko!

Si, como una croata, puedo entender a los sudamericanos mucho mejor y mucho mas facil que los espanoles. La razon principal es, en mi opinion, que los espanoles hablan muy rapido y eso es muy, muy dificil para un extranero, como mi, que seguir, mucho menos entender. La pronunciacion de c and z en Espana puede hacerlo mas dificil tambien. Pero, tambien tengo algunos problemas entendiendo a los argentinos, por ejemplo. Creo que entiendo a los mexicanos y los colombianos lo mejor, gracias a todas las telenovelas mexicanas y colombianas que guardaba cuando era nina. 

Perdoname por la falta de tildas y accentes (no se si la tecla de mi ordenador tiene estos?)


----------



## Namakemono

!netko! said:


> La pronunciacion de c and z en Espana puede hacerlo mas dificil tambien.


 
Sigo viendo esto ilógico. El japonés es muy ambiguo debido a su fonética pobre. ¿Qué sería más fácil de entender: un idioma con tres fonemas o uno con seis? Además, el sonido de la ese y la ceta en España no se parecen en nada, de modo que ayuda a entender mejor.
Puedes cambiar la configuración de tu teclado para escribir acentos en el panel de control.


----------



## tatius

Aprovecho el resurgir de este hilo para recomendaros un libro de Juan Carlos Moreno Cabrera: La dignidad e igualdad de las lenguas: crítica de la discriminación lingüística en Alianza Editorial.

Podéis imaginar el tema por el título. Por otra parte es absolutamente asequible para cualquier persona: divulgativo y poco pedante. Pretende acabar con los prejuicios sobre las lenguas, que en este hilo --y en todas partes-- abundan.

Saludos


----------



## !netko!

Namakemono said:


> Sigo viendo esto ilógico. El japonés es muy ambiguo debido a su fonética pobre. ¿Qué sería más fácil de entender: un idioma con tres fonemas o uno con seis? Además, el sonido de la ese y la ceta en España no se parecen en nada, de modo que ayuda a entender mejor.
> Puedes cambiar la configuración de tu teclado para escribir acentos en el panel de control.


 
Puedes elaborar en lo que dices de cambiandolo en el panel de control, por favor? No podia encontrar estas opciones.

Pienso que estas mirando la situacion con c y z con los ojos de un Espanol. Pero, para mi y algunos amigos mios croatas que hablan espanol, los c y z en Espana contribuyen(es ok esta palabra?) a la dificultad de la lengua. Supongo que se puede decir que a nosotros, Sudemericanos parecen hablar mas claro. Los c y z de Epana son muy especiales y mucha gente no esta acostumbrado en eso. Pero eso no fue ningun problema cuando visitaba Espana. Todos hablaban un poco menos rapido conmigo y comunicaba con Espanoles sin mucho dificultad.


----------



## Namakemono

!netko! said:


> Puedes elaborar en lo que dices de cambiandolo en el panel de control, por favor? No podia encontrar estas opciones.


 
Panel de control > Configuración regional y de idiomas. Ahí puedes cambiarlo.



> los c y z en Espana contribuyen(es ok esta palabra?)


 
Contribuyen, sí, está bien dicho. Lo que está mal es decir "OK", especialmente si lo utilizas como adjetivo. ¿No es más fácil decir "está bien"?


----------



## natasha2000

Para mí, que vivo en España, es más fácil enteneder a los españoles. Pero, la cuestión es... entender mejor que a quién? No todos los hispanoamericanos son incomprensibles para mí. Los más fácil de entender son los mexicanos. Y los más dificiles son los argentinos (aunque me encanta el acento que tienen, estoy literalmente enamorada del idioma que se habla allí) y cubanos. Claro está, no puedo opinar sobre todos los países de América donde se habla castellano, porque no he tenido la oportunidad de oír a todos.
Dentro de la misma España, los que no les puedo pillar ni los pies ni la cabeza son los andaluces. Mi suegra, que es andaluza, en principio pensaba que era tonta, ya que todo lo que me decía, mi marido tenía que "traducirmelo".... Madrileños hablan muy rápido, y en principio me costaba seguirles (bueno, en concreto a un amigo madrileño), pero luego te acostumbras y ya está. Yo estoy acostumbrada a un castellano que se habla en Barcelona. Ni siquiera voy a decir en Cataluña, porque allí también hay diferencias.

Cuando ví "Nueve reinas", me costó bastante entender lo que estaba pasando, tenía que esforzarme mucho, no sólo por el acento sino también por el vocabulario de argot, que es bastante diferente que el de España. Menos mal que tengo a un amigo argentino y en primer lugar, a este foro, así que algo entoendí... El único con quien no tuve problema alguno en entender, fue, claro está, el hombre de negocios español que quico comoprar las nueve reinas.... 

Es interesante lo que dice !netko!, porque antes de venir a España a vivir, a mi tambien me resultaba más fácil entender a los hispanoamericanos que a los españoles. Entendía mejor a "Como el agua para el chocolate" que cualquier otra peli de Almodóvar. 
Supongo que se trata de la Z (C) que es un poco rara para nosotros y se necesita tiempo para aprenderla y acostumbrarse a ella, ya que no la tenemos en nuestro idioma.
También es muy importante dónde aprendes español.
No creo que unos hablen mejor y otros peor. Simplemente cada uno habla con su acento ý vocabulario típico para su región o país... En esto consiste la riqueza de un idioma, y deberíais estar orgullosos de esto.


----------



## Slashher

!netko! said:


> Si, como una croata, puedo entender a los sudamericanos mucho mejor y mucho mas facil que los espanoles. La razon principal es, en mi opinion, que los espanoles hablan muy rapido y eso es muy, muy dificil para un extranero, como mi, que seguir, mucho menos entender. La pronunciacion de c and z en Espana puede hacerlo mas dificil tambien. Pero, tambien tengo algunos problemas entendiendo a los argentinos, por ejemplo. Creo que entiendo a los mexicanos y los colombianos lo mejor, gracias a todas las telenovelas mexicanas y colombianas que guardaba cuando era nina.
> 
> Perdoname por la falta de tildas y accentes (no se si la tecla de mi ordenador tiene estos?)



Hey ti
Laku Noc!
haha y aparte de esas dos palabras y una groseria no se decir nada en yugoslavo. =P

De cualquier forma, yo estoy de acuerdo en que el espanol de Mexico y colombia suena mucho mejor
y mas limpio que el de Espana y otros paises como peru.


----------



## ordequin

Slashher said:


> Hey ti
> Laku Noc!
> haha y aparte de esas dos palabras y una groseria no se decir nada en yugoslavo. =P
> 
> De cualquier forma, yo estoy de acuerdo en que el espanol de Mexico y colombia suena mucho mejor
> y mas limpio que el de Espana y otros paises como peru.


 
Pues si este hilo va, como parece, de OPINIONES, y no de ARGUMENTOS, yo opino, y aprovecho para hacer una salutación muy parecida a:
"Hey ti laku noc"; que es:
Aupa lagunok!----------(Lo que en vasco viene a significar: hola amigos).
Y mi opinión es la siguiente:
Ni el castellano más límpido de Colombia, ni de la hermosa región de Yucatán en México, tiene ni de lejos, el celestial, neutro, puro y cristalino sonido de aquel que se habla en las ciudades en la que se gestó este idioma.
Cualesquier incrédulos pudiera haber, serán gentilmente invitados por mi humilde persona, a darse un paseo por Burgos o Salamanca.


----------



## tatius

Si tratamos de mirar más allá de nuestro ombligo, entenderemos que todo depende de a qué variante del español esté acostumbrada cada persona, cuál sea el idioma originario de aquél que aprende nuestro idioma y qué nacionalidad tenga su profesor...

Francamente, no entiendo el interés de este hilo... Me parece un tema tan superficial que sólo da cabida a enfrentamientos: cada uno proclamando la excelencia y superioridad del propio acento. Onanismo lingüístico absolutamente contrario a la filosofía de wordreference.


----------



## ordequin

tatius said:


> Francamente, no entiendo el interés de este hilo... Me parece un tema tan superficial que sólo da cabida a enfrentamientos: cada uno proclamando la excelencia y superioridad del propio acento. Onanismo lingüístico absolutamente contrario a la filosofía de wordreference.


Tatius: 
Tu reflexión me parece muy inteligente y acertada, pero has de saber que algunos, estamos respondiendo en este hilo, escocidos por la aceptación de una barbaridad semejante como la pueril generalización de que "los españoles farfullamos".
En España "habemos" muchos españoles, de muchos tipos, de muchas regiones, y muy distintos.

Quizás, tengas razón en una cosa más que en todo, y es que no mereciera casi la pena entrar al trapo...
...pero es que tenemos nuestro coranzoncito.


----------



## belén

Este hilo empezó como una consulta de una persona extranjera que simplemente nos comentaba como le sonaba el español de España, pero se ha convertido en una argumentación chovinista sobre el acento de cada uno, bastante lamentable la verdad, porque este foro tiene, entre otras virtudes,  la de ayudarnos a expandir nuestro conocimiento de la lengua y a aprender los unos de los otros y donde esta discusión parece ahora mismo un concurso sobre cuál es el mejor acento llegando a extremos donde dejamos apartada la educación a fin de defender nuestras ideas. 

En vista de todo esto, preferimos cerrarlo, ya que lo que se está comentando aquí no tiene nada que ver, tal como Tatius ha dicho, con la filosofía de este lugar.


----------

